# Aberdeenshire meet part 2



## bubblicous

new home ladies


----------



## gmac2304

Sunday 5th September

- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- Roxy & S (highchair)
- Lainsy & Jamie (room for pram)
- Jacka & bumpage
- Saffa & MAHOOSIVE bumpage 
- Peglet & Bubbles (highchair)
- Mummy30
- Twinkle
- Debs & Lyle (highchair)

who else is coming? xx


----------



## Mummy30

.


----------



## jackabean72

bookmarking x


----------



## Mummy30

och roxy i was being lazy, instead of typing bookmarking, i just did a dot!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.  Will check about the 5th September.  Missed the last few so hope I can make it
x


----------



## Bloofuss

We should be okay for the 5th Sep - we not having an August meet?  Hope we are still invited )o:

Bloo x


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks Roxy if we are meeting in town then we will defo be there be great to see you all been ages x


----------



## Bloofuss

Yeah I see it was either La Tasca or Filling Station have been to both so both okay for me - was at filling station few months back and it was v good


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah, I was at the Filling Station not long ago and it was yummy yummy!!!!


----------



## peglet

As far as I know we are, I've got it in my diary, just wandering where. Think there is a toss up between two places. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone (in a nervous kind of way)


----------



## jackabean72

I'm still up for the 5th Sept    x


----------



## gmac2304

yeh, was just thinking about updating this thread a couple of days back! i'm still booking a table for the 5th but not sure where yet - everyone happy enough with the Filling Station on Union St?

this is who I have coming. anyone else like to be added to the list?

- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- Roxy & S (highchair)
- Lainsy & Jamie (room for pram)
- Jacka & bumpage
- Saffa & MAHOOSIVE bumpage








- Peglet & Bubbles (highchair)
- Mummy30
- Twinkle
- Debs & Lyle (highchair)

xx


----------



## Mummy30

Yes, ill be there, just booked the travel lodge for the saturday night. Having a night out with my pals so the filling station would be PERFECT for me as the car will be parked anyway at the lodge. Also, gives me extra time before i drive home after my drinks the night before!!

I cant manage much after 1pm though..... feeling a bit sorry for DP who will be on his own with the kids from about 12pm on saturday.... so the sooner i get back to him the better i suppose!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. I'm still up for the 5th Sep.
x


----------



## Mummy30

roxy - i meant booking it for about 1230/1245pm.... i didnt mean out the place by 1.... sorry, didnt word that right!!


----------



## tissyblue

Sorry gang, we wont make this next one as we are off up north to visit the gramps. Have fun!


----------



## gmac2304

OK, i'll book a table at the Filling Station for 12.30pm on the 5th September. Let me know by the 1st whether you are coming or not (people in *bold* are definites)

*- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- Roxy & S (highchair)*
- Lainsy & Jamie (room for pram)
*- Jacka & bumpage*
- Saffa & MAHOOSIVE bumpage








*- Peglet & Bubbles (highchair)*
*- Mummy30
- Twinkle*
- Debs & Lyle (highchair)

*Roxy* - you making the name badges  
*Peglet* - what is Bubbles real name? oh, and yours... if you'd rather not say on here, then its OK - PM Roxy so she can make the badges & we'll find out on the day! it'll be a nice surprise for us... 

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Oh how organised are you two!    Roxy with her name badges and MrsCoops with her bold red writing! I've got Peglet's name if you can't find it
x


----------



## gmac2304

I know Twinkle - where would you all be without me & Roxy         
xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hiya,

MrsCoops has asked me tooo and I'd really like to come along and meet you all.

Am super nervous tho ....dafty.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

lol are you really making name badges haha!!!


----------



## Mummy30

whats a sharpie?


----------



## Lainsy

me and Jamie are a definite - he's wanting to show off his lovely 2 teeth   .  Will still need room for pram as don't think Jamie will sit up in a highchair yet - but that may change in the next 3 weeks so will let you know.


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

I'll be there still Hoping babas will be cooking tho!

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

OK, so we now have...

*- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- Roxy & S (highchair)
- Lainsy & Jamie (room for pram)*
*- Jacka & bumpage*
*- Saffa & MAHOOSIVE bumpage*








*- Peglet & Bubbles (highchair)*
*- Mummy30
- Twinkle*
- Debs & Lyle (highchair)
*- Flip Flop Flo*


----------



## jackabean72

Babies will still be cooking Saffa    

Flip Flop Flo - Don't worry i've only been to one meeting and everyone was super nice   xx


----------



## Saffa77

It will probably be my last meet until they here me thinks I will be 32 weeks when i see you's!  EEEEEEK! 

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow 32 weeks!!!!  How did that happen?


----------



## gmac2304

check out that bump Saffa - you're gonna pop soon!!!   
xx


----------



## Saffa77

LOL - my back is killing me in the afternoons - back from consultant and they weigh just over 3.2lbs each.  Carry on cooking though!

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

great weights Son - but as you say, keep cooking for another few weeks yet boys!
xx


----------



## mommyof2

Count us in for lunch?? Where are we meeting again??   This is us back from our holidays......
May + highchair


and sons loving your baby bump !!!! Great weights babas! Keep cooking a little more okay!!


----------



## peglet

gosh this meet is going to be fab! 
Saffa - you look affa bl00dy fantastic!!!!

Pegs


----------



## gmac2304

OK, so we now have...

*- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- Roxy & S (highchair)
- Lainsy & Jamie (room for pram)*
*- Jacka & bumpage*
*- Saffa & MAHOOSIVE bumpage*








*- Peglet & Bubbles (highchair)*
*- Mummy30
- Twinkle*
- Debs & Lyle (highchair)
*- Flip Flop Flo* 
*- May & Max (highchair)*

May - think we're going to The Filling Station on Union Street, just need to confirm that they can accommodate us all!!!  xx


----------



## gmac2304

Table booked...
*The Filling Station on Union Street*​ *12.30pm on Sunday 5th September*​ If anyone else wants to come along, please let me know by Wednesday 1st so that I can amend the booking​ - and Nicky can make your name badge!!!!​ xxooxx​


----------



## Bloofuss

If everyone ok with Filling Station and as it is City Centre Lyle and I will manage - looking foreard to it - been so long since I seen you guys

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah!!! That's all your names into red now MrsCoops!


----------



## gmac2304

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY - I knew we'd get there! 

*- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- Roxy & S (highchair)
- Lainsy & Jamie (room for pram)*
*- Jacka & bumpage*
*- Saffa & MAHOOSIVE bumpage*








*- Peglet & Bubbles (highchair)*
*- Mummy30
- Twinkle*
*- Debs & Lyle (highchair)*
*- Flip Flop Flo* 
*- May & Max (highchair)* 
 
Anyone else?
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Wow it's gonna be a busy meeting this time round    x


----------



## Mummy30

Let's hope we all turn up, including me!! ...... really hope im not hungover!!


----------



## peglet

Sounds fab - does the place know what it's letting itself in for


----------



## gmac2304

Peglet - do you   
xx


----------



## peglet

Oh don't.....
when i saw the date time and place confirmed i have to admit, my stomach flipped...
what am I doing?  this could all be a fasade and secretly you're all flipping mental!! (or more mental than you are already!!!) 7ft men with beer bellies and hairy beards.....


----------



## jackabean72

I've def got the belly going on but it's not beer lol....and I won't even mention the hairy beard    x


----------



## gmac2304

Peg - I was shoiting myself the 1st time we all met up, I almost didn't go!!! Really though, there's no need - every single one of us ladies are lovely (_I hope the others think that about me  _) and I promise, we don't bite!

it'll be great to meet you & Bubbles - and I promise you, once you've got over that initial 'first meet', you'll be looking forward to the next one...

Gillian xx


----------



## Saffa77

jacka - LOL remember when I had my beard!!!! LOL cos of the steroids i was on hahahahha i used to be so paranoid, now its gone but still have more than i used to have before the pregnancy - whahahahahha you chicks crack me up!


----------



## jackabean72

Pregnancy def gives you hair where hair wasn't b4 lol x


----------



## twinkle123

Honestly we're all really nice Pegs.  Well, I am!   I remember going to the very first meet and considering nobody had ever met before, everyone got on so well straight away!
x


----------



## Mummy30

I predict gillian will be late!! ;-)


----------



## gmac2304

probably - i'm coming from Portlethen this time, so got even further to come than usual!!!   

nah, i'll be on time - Kyle has lunch at 12.30pm, so i'll need to be in & seated by then!  can't keep my loon waiting for his grub...   

xx


----------



## Mummy30

well ive got the closest to go so whats the bet its me whos late!!


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah i was about to say think Roxy takes the trophy for being late lately LOL    

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

OMG reading all your posts - I think you are all mental


----------



## peglet

Lainsy - aye, I agree and we're having lunch them in 2 weeks


----------



## gmac2304

*Lainsy* - you've met us all, you *know* we're all mental!!!

and as for who's going to be late - the only one who has a valid excuse at the moment is Saffa...how she can walk with that _HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE_ bump is beyond me!  

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh im away to google the menu from filling station.....


----------



## twinkle123

My money's still on Nicky being late!!! Although Sonia has the biggest (and I mean biggggggest excuse!) 
x


----------



## twinkle123

At least I didn't say you're mental!


----------



## twinkle123

Aww that seems a bit of a hassle Nicky! Don't think it'll matter much though because it usually takes ages to order anyway!


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks Nicky


----------



## Lainsy

This is going to be a great meet - soo looking forward to it, well apart from the words I am going to get from Nicky, but Nicky don't take it to heart I did say everyone was mental, not just you


----------



## gmac2304

bumping this up to see if anybody else wants to come....   
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Mrs Coops I'm going to be a pest and ask can I also get a highchair for Jamie - hopefully he might be ok in one, depending what style it is!  We were in Littlejohns on Saturday and he didn't like sitting in the one there but hopefully he will be ok on Sunday, if not he will just have to sit on my knee


----------



## Bloofuss

Sorry been AWOL but bouy does L keep me busy!!!!  Also had lots on lately haven't had time for nothing - looking forward to seeing you ladies on Sunday (all going well)

Bloo x


----------



## gmac2304

No probs Elaine!

See you all Sunday...
xx


----------



## gmac2304

no probs - I hadn't phoned to book another one for Jamie, so he can just have S's...   
xx


----------



## peglet

Mrs Coops

Bubbles doesn't need a high chair either (why didn't I spot that earlier)
we can swap it out for a chair when we get there.
anyone got ideas of where to park, will i just park union square and walk up, it's not that far is it

Pegs


----------



## gmac2304

right, is this everyone?

*- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- Roxy & S
- Lainsy & Jamie (highchair)*
*- Jacka & bumpage*
*- Saffa & MAHOOSIVE bumpage*








*- Peglet & Bubbles*
*- Mummy30
- Twinkle*
*- Debs & Lyle (highchair)*
*- Flip Flop Flo* 
*- May & Max (highchair)*

*Flo* - do you still have my email address? if you do, email me...
xx


----------



## Mummy30

yes ill be there....im also out on saturday night so ill be joining roxy in feeling rough....so can i make a request for everyone (including babies) to please shhhhhhh and be quiet!! haha


----------



## peglet

See you on Sunday ladies 

remember and be gentle ;-)


----------



## gmac2304

we're always gentle Peg...  ...moooooowahahahahahahahaha (_that's meant to be an evil laugh by the way_)!!!!!  
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh that's an evil laugh MrsCoops!    Honestly Peg, we're all really nice!   
x


----------



## Lainsy

yeah mental but nice


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Not a happy bunny as gonna have to miss out on tomorrows meet due to me nae feeling weel - got a bad cold and sore throat - really don't want to smit any of you - esp the preggie ladies so thought it best to keep my bugs to myself.  I feel okay just bit drained can't be ill what with little people to look after    prob just this ever changing weather or Lyle sharing his bugs lol lol - but as I say don't want to risk any of you ladies or babies getting any bugs

Hugs to you all will be thining about you - be sure to ** me let me know  how it goes 

Bloo x


----------



## twinkle123

Aww, sorry to hear your not well Bloo.    Hope you feel better soon.  Haven't seen your little man for ages now!
x


----------



## fionamc

Sorry you are full of the cold Bloo.

Thought I might save you any hassle Mrs. Coops with changing the booking - if nobody minds, can F and I's bums fill the adult chair and the high chair?


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah I don't mind Fiona!!!   
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hello Ladies,

So sorry I couldnt' meet up for my first meet, have had a migraine for 2 days now   Am looking forward to the next one, hope you all had a lovely time.

Flo 

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi everyone - what a lovely lunch today.  Jamie not his usual self today but he seemed to brighten up on the way home as he started laughing away whilst I was driving out of Aberdeen and he's now laughing away with daddy, so much so he has given himself the hiccups   

Sorry you couldn't make it Flo - hope you will manage the next one.  Pegs it was lovely to meet you and bubbles, what a gorgeous wee girl and so gentle with the babies, it was lovely.

Well Gillian very kindly nominated me to arrange the next meet up   .  It will be on Sunday 3rd October so thinking caps on for where everyone wants to go please!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Thanks for a lovely lunch again. Great to meet Peglet and Bubbles today.    Sorry you couldn't make it Flo. Hopefully see you at the next meet.

Hope you're feeling better soon Nicky   
x


----------



## Mummy30

hey girls... i hope my tenner was enough to cover my pasta dish... surely they didnt charge me for water... , 
Lovely meal today,  made me feel so much better..... stupid vodka!!

I would have stayed for pudding but craig was pulling his hair out so thought it be best if i headed off as soon as i could lol.  the drive home was lllooonnngggg tho!!  

Anyway, thanks again ladies.. and great to meet pegs, bubbles, jack, fiona and F x


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Mrs. Coops for organising today, even if I was a last minute recruit!  Nice to meet some of you that I haven't before - Mummy, Twinkle, Mommy and M and Peglet and B.  Not sure about the next one as I will possibly be practicing my baking skills that day for E and F's birthdays later in the week!   

Hope you are feeling better Roxy?


----------



## mommyof2

Yes, Thanks Mrs Coops for organising yesterday's meet! It was definitely great to meet again and also new faces! Will see if we make the next one....


----------



## twinkle123

Meant to say it was great to meet Fiona and F yesterday too! Felt like we'd met before for some reason which is why I probably didn't include you on yesterday's message!    Don't think we've met?!!  **'s a funny thing - feel like you know people without having actually met them! 
Rambling now - bell's away to go. Grrr!!
x


----------



## tissyblue

Hope to manage on 3 Oct. Don't mind where we go


----------



## Mummy30

deffo agree with the ** comment....


----------



## fionamc

I know Twinkle and Mummy - I had to think about who I hadn't actually met in person too because between here and **, you can get to know people pretty well.  But as far as I know Twinkle, we haven't actually met.  Maybe also because you know my DH?


----------



## twinkle123

That's maybe what it is Fiona.
Looking forward to the next meet.  Shame I didn't get a chance to have a chat to those at the other end of the table yesterday - too many people and too far away!


----------



## Mummy30

yes next time we should do what they do at speed dating... lol move along every 5 mins!!! haha


----------



## twinkle123

And babies too?!?


----------



## Mummy30

yeah why not!!! haha!


----------



## Lainsy

Great idea - I will just pass Jamie round the table and it'll be lucky dip who ends up with him when it's dirty bum change time


----------



## twinkle123

Oh dear what have I started?!?


----------



## peglet

Hi All

It was fab to meet everyone on Sunday, thanks for making me feel so welcome, sorry for not getting to chat with all of you, but bubbles was keeping me well occupied.  Thought bubbles and S played so well, sharing is not something that comes naturally to 2-3 year olds, so I thought they were being very kind to each other.

Have put a note in my diary for the 3rd, but it may clash with a bday party, not sure if that's the 2nd or the 3rd.

Fiona - please don't say anything to FK about knowing me, noone in RL knows how we "made" bubbles - thanks.  

pegs.


----------



## jackabean72

Loving the speed dating idea.

Can I make a suggestion for Giraffe in Union Square, it doesn't actually open until Wednesday this week however me and DH went to a pre dinner opening last night and it was delicious and reasonably priced   

Was good to see you all again...sorry I didn't get a chance to speak to all of you xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

definately nice to have met up again nd yes pity we didn't get to chat to all the ladies on the other side of the table long tables like that don't really work to well! 

I'm hoping to be there for the next meet! If the boys have not decided to come a bit earlier.  I'm easy on where we go any suggestions so far? 

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

JackaHIJacks our posts crossed yeah giraffe could be a good idea I love giraffe they have a bit of everything and it's good used to go to it Ll the time in London a lot of healthy hot salads etc too yum!


----------



## jackabean72

Well we shared the chicken dumplings to start then DH had the chilli beef lasange and I had the hot thai duck stir fry which was sooo yummy then to top that off we shared the choco brownie with hot sauce and ice cream........can you tell i'm hungry lol. Just about to go for lunch now, been so hungry the past fews days.

Ohh and for Saffa, Lainsy and FoxyRoxy they have a waffle desert too lol

wesbsite if anyone wants to look at the menu *www.giraffe.net*

Jxx

/links


----------



## fionamc

Rest assured Peglet that I won't say to anyone.  I am very discreet when it comes to other people.  I am happy to tell most people how E came to be but I fully understand that not everyone is.  While we are on the subject, the same goes for DH, Twinkle.  He would obviously not say to anyone either.


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies
so so sorry I missed you all on Sunday as I said felt okay but didn't want to take the risk and pass on any lurgie to my FF pals.  Glad you all had a fab time and I relly really hope I can make the next one I will forget what you all look like and you will forget me    As for the passing of toddlers sounds good to me altho L will soon get passed back as he is such a pest - if we do meet next time will be quick hello and goodbye as L doesn't sit for long now   

Bloo x


----------



## Lainsy

mmmm just been on looking at the menu for giraffe and it is fab - Parmesan Chicken Schnitzel Kiev sounds so yummy   .  It gets my vote for next month!

Bloo we wont have forgotten you - really hope you make the next meet, canna wait to see Lyle again as he was such a character last time, my wee buddy!


----------



## gmac2304

i'm liking the look of Giraffe's menu too...   
xx


----------



## Saffa77

Went to giraffes today for lunch and I enjoyed it dp had a burger which was nice and fresh and not oily etc and I had the grilled chicken ciabatta with salad, avo and cheese with wedges yum!


----------



## Saffa77

So is the 3rd still on then for giraffes? Who have we got so far? I am hoping to be there do you think I will be??

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

I'm organising next month.  Will see about booking Giraffe in Union Square once we know numbers - hopefully they can accomodate us.

So far (I think) we have:-

Lainsy & Jamie (highchair)
Mrs Coops & Kyle (highchair)
Twinkle
Sonia & HUGE bump   
Jacka & bump


Roxy, Mummy30, Mommyof2, Fiona, Bloo, Flo, Peglet, Tissy are any of you coming?

Anyone else I've forgotten (forgive me if I have)!


----------



## Lainsy

Just had a look at Giraffe website and they don't take bookings between 9am-3pm on weekends   

Any other suggestions?  Was thinking TGI, F&B or Chiquittos down the beach?


----------



## Saffa77

well shall we try chiquitos seeing as we havent been to that one yet?

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

I'm happy with Chiquito's - think I have a Spree voucher for there too!
xx


----------



## Mummy30

Sorry ladies, i cant manage this meet x


----------



## jackabean72

Count me in.

I think it's total pants about Giraffe what a piece of nonsense.  

Chiquito's is cool with me   .  Mrs Coops you always have a spree voucher lol, if you have more than one I can borrow a friends card for the weekend so we can use more than one?

xx


----------



## gmac2304

i'll check the book tonight Jacka - think this might be the last time we can use it, as think the book expires at end of October!

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Here's me saying that R and I can manage......R only gets christened on 3 Oct so suspect we will both be otherwise engaged.


----------



## mommyof2

Dont think i'll be able to make this one! Sorry folks! 

-m-


----------



## peglet

As far as I know I'm a yes, for me and bubbles.

Pegs


----------



## Lainsy

I will confirm numbers next week when I get back and book Chiquitos


----------



## Bloofuss

Should be okay for us - if you guys are meeting in town - but will see neare the time as L is smoarning with the cold (teething I think) but don't want to smit anyone

Bloo x


----------



## Lainsy

Right girls whose all meeting up on Sunday? Names I have are:-

Lainsy & Jamie (highchair)
Sonia & HUGE bump







(although someone could be otherwise engaged?!!!!)
Mrs Coops & Kyle (highchair)
Jacka & bump
Peglet & Bubbles - Pegs did you need a highchair for Bubbles, I can't remember from last time?!
Bloo & Lyle (highchair)

Anyone else coming?

I'll phone and book Chiquitos tomorrow, is it the beach one we are going for?


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.  Been humming and heighing about going on Sunday or not.  Don't think I will because I'm out at rehearsals Wednesday evening, Friday evening, Saturday afternoon and am playing at a concert on Saturday evening.  Think I'll have collapsed by then!    Also have a sore throat so know a cold's coming on and AF should be here in the next day or two so will be miserable! Have fun though. 
x


----------



## gmac2304

i'm hoping to be there on Sunday, but am also starting to feel like I'm coming down with something - sore throat, shivery, coldsores galore! 

thinking Chiquito's at Union Square might be better (_if they take bookings_) for Bloo...

xx


----------



## abdncarol

Girls I am just rubbish at these meets, sorry.  I can't make Sunday, it's Mike's birthday monday so plan to go out somewhere for lunch with him.  Have a lovely time and hopefully I can make the November one xx


----------



## peglet

I plan still to come.... 
Lainsy, don't need a high chair for bubbles, she should be fine on a seat.

Pegs


----------



## jackabean72

Just to let you girlies know that I have a voucher for Chiquito's - Free starter or dessert when you purchase a main meal valid for up to 6 people    Should come in handy on Sunday 

xx


----------



## peglet

Can someone confirm today wether it's beach or union square (and what time) for Sunday.......

Thanks
Otherwise i'll perhaps PM someone my number so you can text me..... not on cyberspace from 1645 tonight.


----------



## gmac2304

jackabean72 said:


> Just to let you girlies know that I have a voucher for Chiquito's - Free starter or dessert when you purchase a main meal valid for up to 6 people  Should come in handy on Sunday
> xx


Jacka - me loves free dessert!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## gmac2304

not sure if Lainsy is around just now, so I have '_taken charge_' and booked Chiquito's at Union Square for 1pm on Sunday...hope this is OK with everyone? 

if anyone else wants to join us, let me know asap so I can change the booking...

Gillian xx


----------



## peglet

shall see you all there...... 
now you may not recognise me with my sun tan (NOT!!!!)
xx


----------



## gmac2304

peglet said:


> now you may not recognise me with my sun tan (NOT!!!!)
> xx


LoL xx


----------



## jackabean72

Ohh ladies i'm afraid i'm not going to make it on Sunday.  DH told me tonight that he's booked a night away in a hotel on Saturday...well going to the Aberdeen V Inverness game then staying in a hotel up there!  

Can I email this voucher I have through to someone??  Someone PM me there addy?

xxx


----------



## Lainsy

MrsCoops said:


> not sure if Lainsy is around just now, so I have '_taken charge_' and booked Chiquito's at Union Square for 1pm on Sunday...hope this is OK with everyone?


So so sorry about this I kept meaning to do it, just never got around to it as been so busy since I came back from hols and not been feeling great either  . Thought I better get my act into gear and check numbers and book. Thanks MrsCoops, you're a star 

Jacka I'll pm you my addy - anything for free dessert


----------



## jackabean72

Elaine now has the voucher so enjoy ur lunch ladies xxxx


----------



## gmac2304

Jacka - did you notice if there was a date on the voucher?  i checked on their website, and the voucher on there was only valid til yesterday...   

xx


----------



## Lainsy

I've just checked the voucher and yep it was only valid till yesterday


----------



## Lainsy

Good news - I looked on Chiquito's website and they have extended the offer until 14th October so I have printed off 2 updated vouchers   

I'm making up for my lack of organisation this month


----------



## jackabean72

LOL sorry ladies I never even looked ha ha xx


----------



## gmac2304

Lainsy - can u go to http://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/chiquito.co.uk and print off the voucher for 25% off? we can work out on Sunday what one we r better off using... xx


----------



## Lainsy

Mrs Coops I've already printed the voucher for 25% off - told you I am organised now!  Have had a look at the new menu and it is yummy


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Sorry ladies i won't manage, got the decorator coming next week and have lots to sort out.  Defo next time xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi

Jacka boo to you not going wanted to see your bump! Hope you have a good weekend!  Lainsy coops thanks for booking and for printing vouchers yummy the menu does look good.  I am suffering from bad stitch like pain on my right so hopefully my painkillers will kick in

See yous on Sunday!

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Hope you all have a lovely lunch on Sunday. Sorry I can't make it but really busy with rehearsals and concerts at the moment and so, so tired.  Just thinking Sonia, next time I see you, you'll be a mummy!!!!


----------



## gmac2304

hey squirlies...not gonna make it today!  AF arrived with a vengeance yesterday after an 8wk absence & I feel like pooh!  just wouldn't be gr8 company! hope u have a lovely lunch tho...

Gillian xx

p.s. booking is under Cooper xx


----------



## Saffa77

oh POO!! Hope you feel better and AF dosent stay around too long!!

Who is going then is it me, Lainsy, and Peglet?  and is it the union square chiquitos?

Bloo are you coming?

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

yeh, t'is Union Sq...think Bloo is coming too! not heard from her in a while tho...  xx

p.s. next time I see u, you'll be a Mummy of 2...  xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hope you all have a good lunch today.  Sorry to hear you're not feeling great Gillian.

Sorry I can't make it today but exhausted (as I guessed I would be!) after a week of rehearsals and last night's concert.  Throat, cold, cough still hanging around - think my body knows the end of term is approaching.....
x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls enjoy ur lunch today.xx

If anyone ever wants to meet during the wk sometime let me know i know most of you wrk. But its hard for me 2 meet up at wknds at dp works 7-8 most days during the wk then normally sat morning and sometimes sundays. So now i have aimee i like to spend time with him at wknds as he hardly see's her and it gives me a bit of a break when he is about as i dont need to rush to av shower etc lol 

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Lainsy and peglet thanks for a lovely lunch - I made it!  So happy was thinking after my scare on Monday mmmm wonder if I will make the lunch and I did yippee 36 weeks tomorrow vey chuft with myself.  Jamie and bubbles were so very cute with each other!! Loved watching them.  I am so stuffed won't be having dinner me thinks - I saythat now but will be raidingthe fridge later on LOL!!  Well am hoping to make the meet next time lol!  Will see how I feel but otherwise will deffn be at the one after 

Have a good week all.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Yes, thanks for a great lunch Saffa & bump and Peglet & Bubbles - it was lovely.  I am so stuffed now too!

Peglet Bubbles is just the most adorable wee girl - she was just lovely with Jamie and he loved her   .

Jamie slept all the way home but then woke up as soon as I got home.  He was just shattered so had an early bath and was in bed sound asleep by 6.45pm tonight!!

Gillian shame you couldn't make it, hope you are feeling better soon.   .  Jamie and I missed our wee buddle Kyle - and his mummy too!

Starry, I would happily meet up during the week while I am still on maternity, would love to meet Aimee and have a cuddle.  Any day would suit me as all my "set" activities are in the mornings.  Maybe during the week might suit others too?  If you want to arrange a day and time that suits you, I'll easily fit in with you.


----------



## fionamc

Glad to hear you all had a good lunch.  Starry and Lainsy, we would be able to meet up during the week too.  Would be good to meet you and A, Starry and meet you and J again Lainsy.  What about soft play (Hoodles?), if it were all people on maternity leave?


----------



## Mummy30

I plan on heading to hoodles sometime in the 2nd week of the school hols with my friend and her boy too.  Ill give you all a shout when we plan on going.


----------



## starrynight

Is hoodies out old machar way? As long as it has easy parking am ok with that lol Also il still meet for lunch in town or down beach if anyone want 2.

xx


----------



## gmac2304

I can do Hoodles week beginning 18th October...  ...can also do lunch elsewhere any Monday or Friday between now & end of month! xx


----------



## twinkle123

You'll probably understand if I don't join you at Hoodles!!!   Still free during the October holidays for lunch/coffee if anyone's about.
x


----------



## starrynight

Mrscoops i can do lunch any of those days i never have much planned these days lol 

Twinkle when is the holidays?

Where is oldmeldrum lol Is that out 2ward banff way?

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - I'll put some more pics soon on ** of my ever expanding bump lol

Starry - I would love to meet you and aimee however I work during the week at the moment boooooo, however once I start my maternity leave in Nov maybe you girls would like to meet up again during the week...then i'd be able to make it 

xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Oh boo all these lunches and hoodles  etc - I also want to go but mom arriving on Sunday and boys hopefully after that so won't be available for a while but once everything has calmed down I am planning to throw myself in the deep end and go out etc I am definately not going to let having 2 babies as an excuse not to go out no matter how hard it is cos if I don't do it from the beginning I'll never do it buggy is not too big so pretty happy with that!

Keep me in the loop ladies

Sx


----------



## peglet

morning all

Saffa / Lainsy - was good to catch up on Sunday (and with Jamie too) Bubbles LOVED singing to Jamie.  Saffa you are looking FAB, was so good to feel your bubbas move, reaffirmed my thoughts that perhaps I'm not ready to give up on a sibling for bubbles just yet. Bubbles told DH all about feeling the baby move too when we got home (and the fact you have TWO babies in your tummy)

I managed a roast dinner at tea time (porker or what!!!)

Hoodles.... yer all mad going there in the school hols.  I was there on Friday and it wasn't too bad, but I avoid it during the holidays.....

However if you manage to make it on a Friday i'll maybe come along.... just for cake, coffee and chat  

Twinkle - if you fancy a cuppa during the hols, i can meet youa a luncthime (tues/wed/thurs), understand your avoidance....


----------



## Mummy30

Girls, im off to hoodles with a friend on wednesday morning if anyone fancied meeting up.  Just thought id let you know!


----------



## Lainsy

Mummy that sounds great - what time are you going and is Jamie old enough for it yet as I've never been before?

Bet Roxy will go if she's got nothing else on - Roxy?!!!!!


----------



## Mummy30

Lainsy - there is a baby section there which is fully enclosed..... I think he will be fine, they have high chairs too! I think we will be getting there as close to opening time as we can to avoid the busy time although it will be busy enough im sure. 

roxy cant manage to go in the morning as S has nursery that day, she told me on **!  

Do you know the way? If not we can do a convoy!!!  I know the way but im not sure of the way through oldmeldrum now with the road all dug up. is it still dug up? Last time was a nightmare and i went the wrong way and had to turn! so if we do a convoy and im leading, be prepared to make a u-turn haha!!


----------



## Lainsy

Mummy I've just checked the opening times and see it opens at 9.30.  I wont manage that early on a Wednesday as I meet up with a friend at the garden centre at 9.30 on wednesday.  Maybe another day - perhaps once the schools are back and it's not so busy and maybe Roxy can manage too?

Sorry about that - so disappointed as would have loved to have gone but obviously don't want to cancel pre-arranged plans as I hate it when someone does that to me!!!

Have fun!


----------



## Mummy30

lainsy - no problem, yeah can easy meet up at a more quiet time!  Im going anyway with my pal but just thought id pop on here that i would be there incase anyone else fancied it! We are leaving at 9 only as its more quiet then.


----------



## Mummy30

girls.... no meet has been organised for november... so how bout we skip it and plan a xmas one.... secret santa!!!


----------



## gmac2304

sounds good to me! u offering to organise it Bev, or do u want me to? P

i'm typing this on my phone just now, but get ur thinking caps on where u want 2 go, and i'll reply better tomoro once i'm back at work... xx


----------



## Lainsy

Secret Santa - I like it!!!  Need to get booked early if we want to get in somewhere   

Anyone want to meet up during the week, we did talk about it but never organised anything.  What about Hoodles - that should be quieter now the schools are back?  I can manage a Tuesday or Thursday anytime or any afternoon.


----------



## starrynight

Am up for meeting lainsy but where is oldmeldrum lol x


----------



## abdncarol

Girls would love to meet up at Hoodles one day, a Thursday afternoon is my only bad day as all my antenatal chums come to visit and play. xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok, im happy to organise the xmas doo..... but like lainsy says, ill need to phone and book soon cause its that time of year. 5th december is the sunday, how does that sound?    Any ideas on where to go??  Answers on a postcard.  Could do a secret santa?  Who ever goes just takes a wee present with them, something girly/christmassy maybe? Then puts it into a large bag secretly, then its pot luck?? Or is there another way to do it? 

As for  a daytime meet at hoodles with the kids, im up for that but ill probably have to take my friend with me to keep my two under wraps!  I cant manage them on my own and wouldnt expect anyone else to help me as they have their hands full themselves, but im sure she would come!  I am free most days.... Tuesday would be ok for me but would prefer morning time as ill have to be back for R coming out of school.


----------



## abdncarol

a Tuesday morning works for me Mummy and be lovely to meet your friend too.  
I'm not sure of dates of dinner dances etc re December meet but really hope to make it along.  Thank you for organising Mummy xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok... i can do tuesday and so can my lifesaver, i mean friend hee hee


----------



## Lainsy

Right next Tuesday good for me too. Morning suits me fine - what time suits you mummy30? Can't wait to sample these cakes everyone goes on about  .

Starry here's the link to Hoodles - it gives you directions. Easier than me trying to explain!! http://www.hoodles.co.uk/home_compress/default.asp?pageid=151

Oh and Mummy30 - 5th Dec sounds good - secret santa fine, easiest way I think! What about somewhere down the beach as town will be busy - or Bloo is town easier for you, if so town it will be!!!

/links


----------



## jackabean72

Ladies

Put me down for the 5th of Dec at the moment however that might be subject to change if baby decides she's making an early appearance lol   

I would be up for meeting at Hoodles during the day if it's after 5th November as i'll be on Maternity Leave....unless it's just for mummies and babies??   

Jxx


----------



## starrynight

Hmm had a look at map not sure il know where to go lol Il see if dp is off the wknd we can go for a drive out 2 it so i kinda have a idea. So if he shows me where to go i should be there on tuesday as you can telll am kinda crap at goin places i dont know lol Am away to google directions from where i am.

Jacks il easily meet after the 5th.

x


----------



## Mummy30

for the 5th the beach area i think is our best bet cause its going to be mega busy in town, even on a sunday parking will be a nightmare..... either that or a place with a car park?  

for hoodles about 10am is good for me by the time R goes off to school and i get my two ready i think 10 is best for me... or 1030?? whatever is easiest for everyone else. 

jacka - its an indoor play area but i dont see any reason why you cant come along. If we leave it til tuesday 9th then you can come!  If we all meet in the car park you can come in with us rather than wandering in on your own!


----------



## Mummy30

starry - its easy.... just get to oldmeldrum and its literally just past the town.  Im not sure what ways best for you... on the dyce road and out that way  maybe thats too far out... im [email protected] with directions also!!


----------



## gmac2304

would love to join you ladies (& babies), but I work on a Tuesday - only day I am free is Fridays!    never mind - maybe another time!

am definitely up for the 5th Dec tho - and am easy-oazy where we go, as have the car!

xx


----------



## peglet

Mrs Coops, I'm free on a Friday too.... may be another meet perhaps.

I will tentaviely say yes for the 5th + bubbles - all up for secret santa too, may have to take one for bubbles, as she's at "that" age.... she'll feel left out.


----------



## Gwendy

Would love  to be at meet on the 5th Dec as missed last couple. I will say a tentative yes for me too as our baby's due date was for 8th December so don't know what frame of mind I will be in. I  am looking forward to seeing you all though and if there any other meets beforehand would love to come along. Tuesdays and Thursdays not good for me either jacq x


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

With me being "carless" wont mange Hoodles for a meet but have been told it is fab so hope you all have a great time.

Should manage 5th December for now so put me down for a yes (all going well) if not will be sure to let you know (mum brain)!!  Weather permitting Beach should be fine  as can walk down from the town

Bloo x


----------



## tissyblue

Sorry guys - we wont make 5 Dec as we have a christening to go to that day. Have fun!!!!


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies

Hopefully I'll be out of hospital by then.... Count us in all depending how strong I am then.

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Girls is it next tuesday you going to hoodies now so jacks can come or is it 2moro? Am still not 100% sure where it is am thinking i could prob get there the inverurie way or out dyce way il have to check and see.

xx


----------



## starrynight

And also aimee is a bit of a screamer just now with anyway so am a bit nervous with that lol xx


----------



## Lainsy

I think it was next Tuesday - 9th November so Jacka can come too!

What time suits everyone - Mummy30 suggested 10am or 10.30am.  Either suits me.


----------



## abdncarol

Any time for me girlies, really looking forward to it xx


----------



## starrynight

Ok thats fine with me prob wont get there till about10.30 tho coz aimee doesnt normally wake up till about 8.45 and dont like wakening her but you girls can go earlier tho. Nicky depending on how i get on with aimee (hopefully she wont scream if anyone looks at her lol) i could maby meet the wk after 2.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

1030 is fine with me for the 9th. 

As for the 5th.... im not going to take my two (shock horror). Took them out yesterday and not a hope in hell would i manage on my own. DP and I struggled to keep them entertained, the food went all over the floor then we had 2 crying tired babies, so i think ill maybe take R along instead, thats if he wants to go.

Are we all agreed on secret santa. Everyone just buys a gift up to the value of £10 or is that too much  and takes the gift along. Make it girly/christmassy and if you are taking a child its up to the mum to ensure that child has a wee present too, so buy your own child/ren something


----------



## fionamc

I would love to meet up with you all on Tues at Hoodles but I wouldn't be able to make it until 12 (E finishes nursery at 11.30).  Are you planning on staying for lunch?  If you will be there for a wee while after 12, I will be there!  I am happy to stay by myself with the kids for a while after that.


----------



## Lainsy

Fiona, I'll still be there as Jamie gets his lunch at 12 so will need to feed him.  Happy to stay as dh doing work in the sitting room so it gives him peace to get on with it   

Nicky I am happy to do the following Tuesday too if you want?!!!


----------



## gmac2304

mmmmm, i wanna go to Hoodles!    anyone wants to meet up on a Friday, let me know?!?!?!   
xx


----------



## fionamc

That's great Lainsy.  Look forward to seeing you, Mummy and Jacka and meeting Starry and Carol and all the LO's!


----------



## jackabean72

So sorry ladies I can't make Tues now, i've got an appointment with Physio at 9.30 and won't finish it about 11.30.  I could make the 16th Nov with Mrs Coops and RoxyFoxy, if that's ok with u guys?

Jxx


----------



## gmac2304

i can't do 16th Nov, but could manage the Fri of that week (19th??) xx


----------



## jackabean72

I can do the 19th  , finish work on Friday so will be free most days lol x


----------



## Saffa77

wow ladies so many meets going on LOL so confusing!  Dont think i will make any hoodles ones but deffn will be going to the one on the 5th

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Where r we meeting on the 5th dec?? Xx


----------



## gmac2304

don't know yet - Bev's arranging!    down the beach somewhere I think?
xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

I'm defo up for the meet on the 5th Dec !!

x


----------



## Lainsy

Ok girls - just to keep us right:-


Hoodles - Tuesday 9th November @ 10.30am

Are we also meeting at Hoodles on both Tuesday 16th November and Friday 19th November?


Monthly meet-up is Sunday 5th November - time and place to be confirmed but we'll need to get booked sooner, rather than later !


----------



## twinkle123

I'll be there on the 5th December.  Enjoy your meets at Hoodles
x


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks Roxy, everything was getting confusing!!!  I hope these Hoodles cakes live up to the reputation they have    and of course they will be fat free lol  


Hoodles - Tuesday 9th November @ 10.30am
Hoodles - Friday 19th November - what time suits everyone?  Monthly meet-up - Sunday 5th November.


----------



## Lainsy

No, nothing had been organised so it was decided to just skip and go for December instead.


----------



## Mummy30

yes... so the 5th DECEMBER lainsy!! you put november!!  Anyway.... we knew what you meant... so, ill book it this week... lets decide where we are going and confirmation on who is etc etc.  Good ol TGI's? Or Chiqitoes?  Would it be easier if i just get you all to PM me on here if you are coming?? Or would that add to more confusion?


----------



## starrynight

Mummy i might go on the 5th depending on how i get on with aimee on tuesday! I will warn uz all tho she has been a real screamer lately when am with other people i just     she is gonna be a good girl lol am already nervous thinking about it lol.x


----------



## peglet

I can do Hoodles on Fri 19th @ 1030
I can do lunch on the 5th - anything goes for us

Starry - try not to worry about A and the possibility of crying - she's a baby - babies cry... hey ho.... sure she'll be fine once she knows that she's going to be a lady that lunches  !  The more you do it , the more she gets used to it......and you get some fine food and chat along the way!

Pegs


----------



## gmac2304

I can also do Hoodles on Fri 19th @ 1030 as well as  lunch on the 5th - TGI's, Chiquito's or Frankie & Benny's!  i'm a fan of any of these places...shall we say 12.30 wherever we go?

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Just to confirm for me i'm up for;

Hoodles 19th Nov 10.30am
Somewhere down beach 5th Dec (I will vote for TGI's as that's my fave)

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

Right girls.... TGIs then at 1230 Ok, looking back heres the yes'/maybes' that i can see...... anyone else??

mrscoops + hc
mommyof + hc
lainsy +hc
jackabean
peglet + 1 seat
gwendy
bloo + HC
saffa - buggy space
flipflopflo
twinkle
starry (buggy space or hc starry?)
carol + HC
mummy30 + 1seat

so, so far its a booking at 1230 on the sunday, for 13 adults, 2 children, 5 high chairs and a buggy space. Is that right??


----------



## peglet

Mummy - Starry is a maybe

Pegs
(hoping that Starry breathes in a great big breath of positive courage and makes it )


----------



## abdncarol

I hope to make the 5th too girls, don't think we have anything so would just need a high chair for madam.  Thank you Mummy xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi folks,


Sorry wont be able to make hoodles on tuesdays or fridays....   


But would love to come for sunday 5th dec! Count us in! Just need a highchair for M!


-May-


----------



## Di39

Hi Girls,

Be lovely to meet you all one day, bit shy though but I might come along to one of your meets in the new year.

Have a lovely time on the 5th.

Diane x


----------



## Celtic Ghirl

Hi all soz to barge in    Im a bit of a oldie, havent been on here for around 2 year (some of you may remember me) & would love to meet up with all of you sometime, I would like to wait till the new year tho if thats ok   

Love T xxxxx


----------



## jackabean72

I'm so sorry girls not going to make the 19th Nov...had a phone call from the health visitor today she wants to come see me in the morning (As long as i'm still hanging in there) lol her words not mine! x


----------



## Mummy30

ok ladies......... i have just emailed TGIs to request a table for everyone mentioned in my post above. Ill let you know if they will accept our large party!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks for organising Mummy30 as I said weather permitting for us with being down the beach let you know nearer the time ta Bloo x


----------



## starrynight

Went out oldmeldrum today so i know where am going now i can go either way as we went dyce way and came back inverurie way. Also went to a friends house today and guess what aimee screamed the whole time!!! I am defo goin on tuesday tho don't want to be staying in etc just coz she screams or i imagine it will make things worse in the long run if i stay in. I really dunno what i can do about it tho its really embarrassing.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

my DP has just told me snow is expected this week.... just to let you know, any sign of snow and i wont be there!!! i dont do cars and snow!


----------



## starrynight

Me 2 mummy30.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

ive checked the weather and i think its just rain expected...... fingers crossed we make it!

just a word of note for anyone planning on meeting the following tuesday.... its an inservice day for schools in aberdeenshire (well it is for DS1s school) so it may be busy there.


----------



## abdncarol

Lovely ladies I'm going to have to cancel from tomorrow, so sorry but I'm feel pretty rotten and now Eva has it too, her nose is like a tap!  She's in bed with vicks on her feet and i'm going to bed shortly too.  Have a lovely time and sure I'm jinxed with these FF meets, I never seem to make them.  Have fun and hope it's a better day.  Eva and I had a day in the house today, both in our joggers and stayed cosy. xx


----------



## starrynight

Sorry u cant make it 2moro hope u feel better soon.xx

Girls are we still on for 2moro?

xx


----------



## Mummy30

yes im still going even if everyone cancels ill still be there!!! 1030..... just meet inside at one of the tables.... ill be with my friend who has red hair, so look out for her!!! hee hee.


----------



## Lainsy

Yeah I'm definately going too and looking forward to it so someone better be there to meet up with me or I will be all on my lonesome


----------



## fionamc

I'm sorry too but after the couple of days I've had on top of feeling pants, I am going to cancel.    I'm really disappointed as I was really looking forward to it but will manage another time, I'm sure.


----------



## starrynight

Is the tables just as you go in? Do i have to pay somewhere before i go in wot do i say lol Will they not think wot is she doing here coz my baby cant do anything lol xx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry - I've not been before either.  Do you want to meet up outside and go in together?


----------



## starrynight

Stupid internet keeps cutting me off   . Yea we could do that lainsy so i dont look like a idiot lol.

x


----------



## fionamc

I think you will both be free to get in as your babies are under a year (pretty sure that is the case).  They will get your custom from the coffee and cake - can recommend both the carrot cake and the millionaire shortbread!  The desk is right as you go in and they will need your name and time you arrived (there is a time limit but only if it gets busy).  There is then a seating area for eating or you can go into the playbarn and choose to eat there.  There is a ramp going up to the play bit on the left after you are in.  It is big long tables with benches.  There is a bit for, think it's under 3's.


----------



## Mummy30

starry - stop worrying lol... ill try to get in just before 1030 and grab a table. The tables are long and you sit with others so ill keep seats!! A will still be able to go into the baby bit, she will be checking out all the colours, shapes and sounds so its still learning for her!!  Loads of babies go, i took my two when they were tiny and they enjoyed it.  Just head up the ramp through the doors... thats where the madness happens!! Ill keep a look out for you and lainsy!  See you there x


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks girls.  Starry see you tomorrow morning, looking forward to meeting you and Aimee - just had a quick check on ** at your photo so I remember who to look out for lol   

Mummy30 looking forward to seeing you and the lovely twins again tomorrow too   

Better get to bed now!


----------



## jackabean72

Hope you ladies had a good time at hoodles today? Miffed I missed it wanted to see u guys and met starry and aimee for the first time :-( maybe next time xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok... ive hit a problem TGIs can manage but want a £5 deposit per person.......  Shall we try chiquitoes Im starting to regret organising this!!  Think its a bit much to ask anyone to pay the deposit themselves incase people cancel, the weather could be bad, illness etc.... so..... hhheeeellllpppppp.  aaggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## starrynight

It was good to meet you mummy30 and lainsy and margaret today and not forgetting the little cutie's A C and J.

Mummy30 am not sure what u should do i dont normally go to the meets so not sure whats best.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hope you all had a good meet today. 

Mummy - when I organised the meet at Pizza Express, I had to pay a £5 deposit per person and got it back at when we met.  Think it was if you booked for over 10 people or something.  Not saying that's what you should do  - just saying what's happened before.  I think because it's December and there's a lot of us, most places might ask for a deposit!
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Mummy - I'm not fussed where we meet and am happy to transfer money for deposit (through paypal if easier).

If you want I could call a few places.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah mummy I'd be happy to transfer money for a deposit if we need to, most places probs will ask for one with it being xmas. X


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Mummy- yeah am sure most places will ask for a deposit with it being Christmas - and yes i remember too when I organised pizza express after Twinkle I also paid a deposit and got it back at the meet.  But maybe try Chiquitos too and see if they want a deposit too?  if not we could go there Im easy with where we go.

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

ok. i was just worried about paying a big deposit up front and if some of us had to cancel due to the weather etc, which is a strong possibility, then id be out of pocket. Or does that sound really selfish?


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Mummy,


no doesn't sound selfish at all as this time of year weather is unpredictable and lots of coughs and flu's around. I too can help phone around places tomorrow if you want. If no joy at the Beach, there are lots of eateries too at Union Square and parking is very cheap 1-2 pounds - maybe cheaper on Sundays. I am thinking of somewhere like Spurs which is good - a wee bit pricey but could check if they do special lunch/Sunday prices. It also has a wee sort of enclosed play area for the kiddies - just a thought,


Jacq x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Mummy + ladies,

I rang Spur( south African restaurant) and spoke to staff member Clifford a very nice South African chap. He can take groups up to 25. Said they have total of 8 high chairs and table which would be accessible for few prams also . They do not require a deposit. They serve steaks,burgers and mexican cuisine - do lovely fahitas, salads. They also have 2 course xmas lunch for about 15 pounds . www.ukspur.co.uk for menu What u think ?

J x

/links


----------



## Saffa77

Hi All

Gwendy thanks for phoning around too - yeah im game for Spur if yous are have been there before and its good.

Sx


----------



## peglet

Spur sounds good to me....
pegs


----------



## Mummy30

hey, never heard of it but it sounds good.  Will parking be ok with it being near xmas? ive never parked in union square before. I have a fear of parking in strange carparks lol.  Sorry for not booking TGIs.....


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Mummy.


that is a good point re parking. It does have ground and multi storey car park levels. I don't mind picking up and taking people back home( regardless of where we go) as I am fairly central so don't mind. This will allow a mum or two to have a wee vino with their lunch if they wish   x


----------



## jackabean72

Spur is good I've eaten there a few times. I would offer ppl lifts but not sure where many of u stay, I'm in kingswells x


----------



## peglet

Mummy - park and ride should be running from BOD then. Think they do the sundays in Dec on the run up to xmas, if that is of any use re your parking.  I'll use it if I can't persuade DH to drive me and bubbles in (last minute shopping).


----------



## Mummy30

hey girls....... has it been booked yet  dont worry about me and my parking phobia, ill just go into town early and park in bon accord where im used to and get some xmas shopping done before hand!  

Just out of interest... where is the park n ride... is it at the aecc how much is it?? where does the bus stop etc i dont do busses but my DS1 will like going on one lol. He is so deprived!!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Mummy, not booked it. I can book it if you want. Can you remind me how many adults seats and high chairs we need


Jacq x


----------



## Gwendy

Yep I checked back - 14 seats, 6 high chairs and 2 buggy spaces - I didn't want to book if you wanted to organise mummy    J x


----------



## gmac2304

just been told there is vouchers for Spurs in the new Spree Book - anyone got one?  I could probably get hold of one if no-one else has got one...

xx


----------



## Saffa77

I'll be walking there as in ferryhill so close by depending on weather otherwise I'll drive


----------



## gmac2304

*Saffa* - i cannot wait to meet Blake & Dylan!!!  
xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls, Spur has been booked for Sunday 5th December at 12.30. I have booked for 13 adults 2 children 6 high chairs and 2 pram/buggies. The table allocated to us seats 25 people anyway so should be plenty of space. Just checking the following list is up to date :


Mummy 30 +1-2 seats 
Mrs McCoops and H/C
Mummy of 2 +H/C
Twinkle
Lainsy +H/C
Jackabean + bump
Peglet +1 seat
Bloo + H/C
Saffa +buggy space
Flip flop flo
Starry - buggy space or H/C
Carol + H/c
Gwendy


Sorry if I missed anyone since last list . As I say shouldn't be a prob as table is for 25. Mummy is organising Secret Santa  J x


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhhhhh wow such a big meet.... its gonna be great!! of course, wont be the same without roxy and her wee poppet. 

Thanks gwendy for booking.

As for secret santa is everyone ok with the idea of it? Buy a random present....... and take it along with you then its pot luck, hand in the bag type of thing??  If you have kids you buy for them too, but buy your own, so the kids will get something they will like.


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Gwendy,  Mummy thanks for organising.  Yes hope everyone makes it to the meet will be good!  Yes secret santa sounds good too!

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

ok cool... as long as EVERYONE takes a present it will work... otherwise it will all go t!ts up lol...


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Jjust checking so we are still on for Sun the 5th but it is now at Spurs (Union Sq)  

And what present for SS do I need to take is it one for a ladieeee and and what amount?

Sorry so dizzy!!!

Bloo x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Bloo,


sorry you   about Spur restaurant,  we tried our hardest to get something organised that would'nt encur deposit costs for anyone organsiing at Christmas time, I have Spree voucher + think Mrs McCoops does so too so essentially we so far have 26 pounds coming off our total bill,Anyone else got /borrow Spree vouchers


If anyone needs a lift- honestly I am happy do to so - let me know!


Also re Santas Prezzie - we could go for average of 10 pounds but I feel money is precious at this time of the year so why don't we endeavour to buy a prezzie amounting to 5 pounds. We , as a previous employees did this with trepidation but it resulted in the best fab contest because we had to think about it ,,afterall it not about money .... it became about who got the best prezzie for a fiver, great fun !!!! 


what you think Bev x x x


----------



## Mummy30

Gwendy - i think a fiver is perfect..... and yes, keep it girly and/or christmassy? Can be a few things in together but keep the total to £5, give or take a few pence etc.  Just wrap it, put it into an asda/morrisons/shopping bag to keep the wrapping hidden and then it goes into one big bag so know one can recognise the packaging etc.    Then we go round everyone in turn and they pot luck pull a pressie out the bag!! 

If you get your own then so be it......... you cant really say "oh thats mine" and put it back as everyone will know you got that one!  No point in the secret bit of secret santa if thats the case!! 

If you are taking kids then you buy your own present for them, something you know they will like and just hand it to them yourself That way the kids get something they like and hopefully keep them amused at the table!!


----------



## peglet

I've got it in my diary that there is a hoodles meet on Friday - is that still happening?

Spur fine with me, as is xmas santa - £5 fine too..... 

Thanks for organising ladies 

Pegs


----------



## gmac2304

what time we meeting at Hoodles on Friday? xx


----------



## peglet

I've got 1030 in my diary.... i'll meet you in the actual play bit, cos as soon as we're in, bubbles shoes and jacket are stripped and she's off......


----------



## Mummy30

Have a shot on the slide... its great fun!! my two loved it!!


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry I won't make it on Friday...I really wanted to come but this HV has been trying to see me for weeks now.  As for the meet of the 5th I will do my best to be there however things might change with me lol    If I am there then def up for Spur and the £5 secret santa xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls.  I am absolutely gutted to say I wont manage the meet on 5th December   .  My niece is coming through that weekend with her wee boy and I hadn't realised it was the same weekend - she has already booked her train ticket.

The annoying thing is I will be at the train station picking her up just after 12pm and will no doubt be going to Union Square for lunch anyway - so might just pop my head in to say hello to everyone   

Sorry to pull out - just hadn't realised it clashed!


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi  

It was great to meet Starry yesterday and baby A, she is soooo cute, even when she screamed when I held her!! Carol and Peglet, great to catch up with you two too and your special girls.. 

Sorry I can't make the meet on the 5th  

Hugs to all,

Chick xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Thanks ladies Spurs MUCH better for me as saves walking down to the beach esp if we had lovely Aberdeen weather (o:

£5 gift is a fab idea - looking forward to seeing you all

Bloo x


----------



## Mummy30

Thats me bought my £5 secret santa gift!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Me 2 Mummy - I have all my gifts bought - just have to remember wher I have stashed them all and wrap them up    

Bloo x


----------



## Saffa77

.......and to remember to come..... LOL LOL Bloo


----------



## Mummy30

Ive just to decide what to get DS1. Im thinking a game for his nintendo DS to keep him occupied at the table!!


----------



## Bloofuss

Sounds like alan 2 me.  L wont sit for long regardless but will be armed with goodies


----------



## Mummy30

Ive bought his game! so thats me sorted!! cant wait girls x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

am gonna buy my secret santa gift this weekend.... its my first Secret Santa so a tad excited 

Really looking forward to it and meeting you all for the first time.

x


----------



## Mummy30

Does anyone have a big black bag or 2 (or any other big bag??) to put the secret santas into?? i dont have blackbags as we dont use them.......


----------



## Mummy30

me again... just read in the paper that there is some sort of santa parade starting at 12pm on sunday at castle gate...... its going to mean the car parks etc will be busy so get in early or get a lift like me!!!


----------



## jackabean72

Thanks for the update bev. If I've not popped I will see u all there lol x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Ladies, 

I'm gonna drive to Dyce park at the station and get the train in.... way less hasle.

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi, 

Mummy, sorry to be a pain but there's a chance me and the wee one will be free to come for lunch now.. Our friends that were due up for a concert at the weekend may not make it up for all sorts of reasons now. Please could you amend the booking? Cheers!

I have bin bags so will bring one if I come xx


----------



## Gwendy

No worries Chickadeedee - table bookings haven't been altered. Really looking forward to meeting you and your wee


precious one. Looking forward to Sunday lunch and seeing you all again and meeting new FF buddies. Still to get xmas santa prezzie - luv Christmas


----------



## starrynight

Girls am sorry am not going to come on sunday dp has told me he is wrkn all wknd so wnt be able to get a lift in 2 town plus am not goin out in this snow the buggy would be a nitemare there has been no gritters up my road at all. Sorry for letting uz down.

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey ladies,

I can make labels for everyones names if you like - got a label maker on my desk at work.

If someone could give me a rolecall I can get them done.

Cheerie

Flo
xx


----------



## jackabean72

As long as I don't go into labour I will be there lol my name is jackie flip flop flo x


----------



## Mummy30

Im getting worried i wont make it due to the roads......


----------



## peglet

mummy the roads from ellon are ok, not slidy, but slushy - the forecase is for no more snow after tomorrow so even the council should have the roads cleared by sunday!!!

Pegs 
(not my real name, but not revealing that on here   FFF are you on **? mrsCoops knows my real name - and bubbles real name too - as i'm guessing you know her name isn't really bubbles??!!!)


----------



## Gwendy

Okay girls .... here goes,  don't know if I got list up to date...


Mummy 30 + 1-2 seats
Mrs . Mc Coops + H/C
Mummy of 2 +H/C
Twinkle
Lainsy + H/C maybe + relatives visiting - please come luv to see you again
Jackabean + bump - fingers x
Peglet +1 seat
Bloo + 1 high chair
Saffa + buggie space
Flip Flop Flo + bump  x  
Starry + buggie space or H/C
Carol +H/C
Chickadeedeedee +1 bambino
Gwendy


Girls obviously weather permitting some of you will be coming then not coming - weather dependant, so I am going to keep table seats as they are as it could change up until day of lunch. So excited about seeing you all. At this time in my life you are my best, best buddies + wouldn't want to spend this time with anyone other than you all. I do have lovely family + friends but they just don't get it do they !!!


----------



## Mummy30

if we are doing stickers can you pre warn me cause my DS makes himself sick at the sight of stickers, not exaggerating, (its to do with his hypersensitivity to the touch sense....)  so ill have to warn him beforehand.  Ill only need 1 seat.... twins will be having an afternoon with daddy!!


----------



## chickadeedee

Aw Gwendy, I sooo hope we can all make it in for lunch, we haven't met yet xxx


----------



## Bloofuss

Weather is a bl**dy nightmare - hope i can still make it in on Sunday

Bloo x


----------



## peglet

Mummy/FFF, perhaps best not to stickers....so it will be a stress free situ for mummy's ds.
I answer quite easily to the following.... Oi You, hey min, doll, bella, thingy....

Pegs
(and still it snows!)


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I can make place names instead if you like with no stickers.

x


----------



## chickadeedee

Aw, that's brill FFF, do you know everyone's names? I can PM if you like..  

By the way, I'll only be there if the trains are running.. Unless DH will drive us in, really don't fancy the drive at all. I'm not normally such a woos but this is blooming awful!! 

Chick x


----------



## peglet

Still plan to make it on Sunday, but incase i don't i only have twinkles mob, so i'll text you if that's ok.... but failing that will see you all on sunday - until then stay cosy and safe

Ho Ho Ho....


----------



## Saffa77

Yes im planning to be there too lets hope snow stops - does anyone know how long the forecast is saying it will go on for aaargh its annoying!

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Gwendy thanks but I wont make it.  Got swimming lessons in the morning with Jamie and then have to pick my niece and her wee boy up from the train station and with the weather just wanting to get straight back home again!

Saffa - I just checked and snow forecast right up until Sunday, both Peterhead and Aberdeen   .  I use the weather channel website and have always found it pretty accurate.


----------



## Mummy30

i really cant see me making this... my car hasnt been touched in nearly 2 weeks and i really cant drive in this.  I will wait til sunday but i just cant do it. Scares me poopless and its not worth it.....  this stupid weather is cracking me up in every way now. Im fed up of it. So glad i didnt pay for a deposit for everyone now........


----------



## abdncarol

Girls I will cancel from Sunday, sorry to be a pain but I just won't drive in this weather and with not being able to get out we'll have to try and catch up with things over the weekend.  I had even bought my little secret santa present, typical.  
Have a lovely time xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Oh no, everyone is cancelling for Sunday   

I'm going to be brave and make a suggestion due to everyone cancelling because of the weather - could we not try and re-schedule for next weekend instead?  Was just thinking it is a shame as people have bought their secret santa presents too   

Scotrail have also cancelled all trains to and from Aberdeen for today at least - dh works at Dyce and all the points are frpzen!  It was -17 when he drove home from work at 1am this morning !!


----------



## mommyof2

Hi all! 


Sorry for being pants at posting... but i was going to say i might dare to agree with lainsy's suggestion to reschedule for next week?? That might be a good idea since i was also thinking of cancelling... will be okay with Spur though??]


-momof2-


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi,

I'd be keen on postponing til next weekend if the restaurant can accommodate us?? 

Chick x


----------



## Mummy30

I was going to suggest maybe changing the date, i can do the weekend after.


----------



## gmac2304

I can prob make this wknd, but am happy to reschedule if thats what everyone wants!  u all know me - am easy-oasy! xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Girls,


having a nightmare morning - our pipes are frozen solid so fingers crossed they don;t burst. Think postponing to next Sunday makes sense. I called Spur and girl getting manager to call me back when he arrives at 11 ish as she can't access their office . Shall I just go ahead and reschedule for next Sunday??


Jacq


----------



## twinkle123

I'm happy to wait until next weekend. Whatever suits everyone else!
x


----------



## mommyof2

I good for next weekend! Thanks!
xx


----------



## Gwendy

Okay girls I have rescheduled now for Sunday 12 th Dec. at 12.30 at Spur, Union Square. Now I got to go into our baltic cellar with heater and hairdryer as pipes still frozen . Wish me luck I don't blow myself up in the process


----------



## Lainsy

Gwendy thanks very much for that - I think it makes sense given the weather just now.  Knowing our luck it will be a lovely sunny day on Sunday and horrendeous next Sunday instead   .

Hope you make it out of your cellar in one piece for next week


----------



## Mummy30

Yeah, big thanks to gwendy for reorganising and hats of to spur for happily rearranging.


----------



## chickadeedee

Brill, thanks! x


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Yes im ok for the following weekend, thanks Gwendy! Think its the best idea seeing as most of us have already bought our secret santa gifts x

Sx


----------



## abdncarol

girls I can't make next weekend, have my in laws visiting but have a lovely time xx


----------



## Bloofuss

Hi ladies

Totally understand you re-scheduling as this weather is a nightmare.  Our pipes froze yesterday and we were without water      thankfully defrosed today so that was a relief just hope it stays that way!!!

So gutted can't manage next Sunday - have a night out on the Sat night and grandma is having Lyle for a sleepover.

Hope you all have a fab time tho - and hopefully catch up with you all in the New Year

Take care all and be safe on the roads in this weather (and infact on foot as slippy!!!!)
   

Bloo x


----------



## peglet

I can't make next week, bubbles 3rd birthday party, but have a good time and I'll catch up 2011


----------



## Gwendy

Carol , Bloofuss and peglet - gutted I won't be meeting you on Sunday. This weather is pants!! so sorry we needed to reschedule.  Looking forward to seeing you in January - weird to think it's only a few weeks away. Where has this year gone?
Jacq x x x


----------



## Mummy30

So, whos all going on sunday?? remember your secret santas..... and for the kids too if buying.  Anyone know what bus number goes down king street? and where does it stop on union street?? leaving the car at my mums flat and will get the bus in and back again.  

FFF
chick +1
gwendy
saffa +2
lainsy +1 
mummyof2 +1 or 2?
twinkle
mrscoops +1
mummy30 +1

anyone else?   jacka - too soon starry 
Awwww, bloo/carol/peg sorry we had to rearrange til this week.... feel guilty now as maybe it wasnt too bad in the end on sunday....   

bloo - sure we cant tempt you??  could be a great hangover cure, worked for me last time   
carol - just leave the inlaws with hubby, im sure they will amuse themselves hee hee   
peglet - just take all the 3 year olds with you


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. I'm still going on Sunday. Mummy - the number 1 and 2 go from Bridge of Don down King Street and all the way up Union Street.  Stops at the castle gate, somewhere outside BHS and then close to the Music hall (I think!!!)  Where's your mum's flat because there might be a bus going from there to Union Square?
x


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

Yes im still planning on going, peglet, bloo and carol sorry you wont be joining us hopefully next time you can!

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

i still plan on being there on Sunday...looking forward to it!!!
xx


----------



## Saffa77

hopefully my 2 behave,  LOL if not im sure i will have plenty of volunteers to help.... LOL x


----------



## mommyof2

Hi girls! Sorry i have to cancel at last minute! My diary reminder just popped up and told me that there is a christening that i had agreed to attend this sunday!!    I have managed to double book myself yet again!!!!   
Will just have to catch up next year!!! 


-may-


----------



## Lainsy

Yes, I'm going.  Sorry to all the girls that can't manage - I'm the one that feels guilty cause I was first to suggest we postpone and as mummy30 said it maybe wasn't too bad last Sunday   .

Mummy30 I have Jamie's swimming lesson in Peterhead in the morning until 10.30 (will be out all dressed etc by about 10.50am) so wondered if you want me to pick you up?  I don't mind as will be in Peterhead anyway and going straight to Aberdeen from there and will happily drive you back to Peterhead afterwards.  Let me know.

Looking forward to it girls - and sorry for all the ones that can't manage, next year instead!


----------



## Mummy30

Lainsy - i may take you up on that offer.......... ill let you know.  I may however go in early to wander round the shops get last min shopping in while i have the chance. I'll see! Thanks a million .. ill text!


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,


is everyone still ok for lunch tomorrow  x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I'm defo still up for it !

If we could get a wee roll call I'll finish off the place names.

Really looking forward to it 

Xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Sorry girls I can't make lunch as we've not had a good week, and need some family time but will be in town anyway with DD and DH so will pop by for a drink if that's ok. Would love to meet the twins and the lovely ladies me and DD haven't met yet xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Yes we still on.

What time is again?

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Girls,


just to confirm lunch at Spur booked for 12.30 tomorrow. Chick sorry you had a bad week and hope things starting to   look up . Will be great to see you for drink though x


Agree with FFF = need wee roll call as table booked seats 25 places. Hopefully no.s won't diminish and wee can keep the table near the play area.


All set for secret santa


----------



## Mummy30

yes im a definate with DS... ill PM FFF with our names..... Lainsy is giving me a lift so i hope she is still coming too!!  Secret santa all wrapped!!


----------



## Lainsy

Mummy30 said:


> Lainsy is giving me a lift so i hope she is still coming too!!


Ha ha Mummy30 - all I've got to do is remember to pick you up 

Yes me and Jamie both coming, looking forward to it - away to wrap up secret santa now!


----------



## twinkle123

Looking forward to seeing you all again tomorrow
x


----------



## jackabean72

Enjoy ladies. Sorry I won't make it. Me and C will be there in jan x


----------



## Gwendy

Hi girls,


just want to thank you for a lovely lunch. Feel as though I've known you all for years. All the babas are gorgeous and so cute to be around.

Twinkle - great catching up with you as always buddy x

Lainsy - Jamie a wee cutie pie - not long to he's talking - clever boy!

Mrs McCoops - Kyle is a beautiful wee boy - pls don't cut his curls !

Bev - Great to meet you at last and your lovely little boy Ryan. So glad we had the play area for the kids

Sons - Blake and Dylan adorable in their little Santa / Santa helper outfits,

Chick - Great to have met you and your little girl S - she is stunning!!

FFF - Great meeting you too. You're radiant gal. Hope ur scan comes round quick - Thank you for the wonderful prezzie( I mean Santa ) lol

Looking forward to next meet already,


Hugs to all   x


----------



## Mummy30

hi ladies

such a good meet today, it was a great place and have to say, my food was delicious. 

The children were so well behaved and was great to have the play bitty there too.

Secret santa was good.... how funny was lainsy!!! Love my wee present whoever it was from it was fab!!   

Gwendy and FFF, so good meeting you both.....

heres to the next meet... maybe ill have the courage to take my two, or one of them at least!!

Maybe have time for a meet with the kids at rambos/hoodles or somewhere else over xmas.... see how things go!  

Thanks again xx


----------



## Saffa77

yes nice to meet you all today too x 

FFF nice to meet you today too and goodluck for the scan on the 23rd!  

Mummy - How far is hoodles is from the city centre?  I wouldnt mind meeting with you guys there let me know when yous all up there next.  Thanks for the chat today toox

Off to feed boys

Sx


----------



## Gwendy

Oh girls,
think one direction going to win it - YES... I need to get a life!!!!  Love Matt  x


----------



## Mummy30

saffa - hoodles is on the outskirts of oldmeldrum, no idea how far that is from aberdeen but takes me about 40-45 mins....


----------



## Gwendy

Rebecca or matt !!!!!! - think Rebecca  will or should  win it....      I .gave our little prezzie for baby Matise next door.... a wee blue elephant teddie..for a tiny wee tote. Thanx for giving me the strength girls to go next door again, 
X


----------



## Gwendy

What is hoodles ? is that just for mums


Jacq x


----------



## chickadeedee

No, it's not just for mums... It'd be great to have a proper chat with you..!! Me and our wee angel will be there I'm sure over the holidays.. Have I said before?? No, don't think I have... Well, maybe just once or twice.. 

Their cupcakes are ace!! 

And for those that may have misunderstood, I'm quite keen on their cupcakes!! LOL! 

Chick x


----------



## twinkle123

Great seeing you today.  Sonia, your boys are just the cutest ever!!! The other 2 little ones and 1 slightly older one are also adorable! Need more girls to even up the numbers!
x


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks for a great lunch yesterday - Jamie really enjoyed himself!

Sonia the boys are just adorable, loved their outfits.

Great to meet FFF and see all the girls again.

Thanks for my secret santa pressie - and next time I wont bother trying to be discreet about my "secret" present   

Oh and I am up for Hoddles if the weather is ok - I loved the cupcakes last time I went !!


----------



## jackabean72

Hey ladies 

When are we meeting in January??    xxx


----------



## chickadeedee

Is it as usual, first Sunday of the month? Oh that'd be the 3rd..?? what do people think? Go for the 10th instead? 

Chick x


----------



## chickadeedee

Just realised I was looking at July 2011 and not January.. Doh!      First sunday is the 2nd, 2nd Sunday is the 9th...


----------



## tissyblue

I'm free on the 9th and would love to come with R!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all
I should be free on the 9th January too
x


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls - 9th January is fine for me and Jamie


----------



## jackabean72

I'm free on the 9th, excited for everyone to meet C. Xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Me and tootsie would love to be there! x


----------



## mommyof2

Hi all!! Sorry wont be able to make this meet either! We are away now and only back on the 9th!   


Hopefully the next one!


-May-


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Am sure we are free for the 9th too x

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa I'm looking forward to meeting your boys  

Xx


----------



## jackabean72

Starry are we going to get to meet A? X


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls... 

think we're going to Glasgow that wknd, but not 100% sure yet so put me down for a maybe...will let u know for definite next wk.

hope everyone is well... xxooxx


----------



## Saffa77

Boo cant go anymore now as just remembered Nicola is coming round to take photos of the boys - which was meant to have been done ages ago but cos of me being in hospital and christmas and snow and all she is coming on the 9th at 11 and will take a few hours.  Boo hoo Jacka wanted to meet your wee girl toox  

Next time.

Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Peglet is also a 'yes' for the 9th.


----------



## Mummy30

I cant make this one girls.... will be at a pals hoose.... girly pyjama party at hers on the sat night!!


----------



## jackabean72

Who's going to organise this one? X


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls - has anything been decided where we are going on Sunday and who is organising it?

I am back to work tomorrow and have heaps on this week so wont have time to organise this one!  We should get a monthly rota organised for who organises each meet


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi, I'm happy to organise but only if we can go you know where!!


----------



## peglet

pizza express cool with me, sure i have some vouchers for there..... any time suits me, although around 1 will be dandy......


----------



## chickadeedee

Fabby!! I will check back on here and book a table later.. Pegs is Bubbles ok on a chair?


----------



## jackabean72

Pizza express is good for me which one? Belmont st? One is good too x


----------



## chickadeedee

Yeah Belmont street is my fave


----------



## jackabean72

Looking forward to it    some adult company apart from DH lol x


----------



## Lainsy

Pizza Express 1pm is fine with me and Jamie too!  Thanks for organising Chick - you'll have their number on speed dial no doubt


----------



## Lainsy

Oh and I've just printed a voucher for 50% off all main courses for our whole table/group


----------



## chickadeedee

Fantastic Lainsy, just off to spinning, will get onto it later! x


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls   

Jacks i would like to go BUT am worried about A screaming lol Its ok when am with all my other friends n family n that but am worried about her screaming when everyone is having something to eat ect dont get me wrong she is a good baby but doesnt like anyone apart from me n her dad just now i normally wouldnt care if she screams anywhere but am by myself if she does it there and dont want to get weird looks from people lol But on the other hand i was out for lunch last wk and she was to nosey to even want to scream lol so i dont know wot to do...

xx


----------



## Mummy30

starry - its simple, leave her with her daddy and go yourself!! thats what i do!!!


----------



## starrynight

LOL so much easier if i did. Aww i dunno wot to do see with hoodles n that its easier coz i dont care if she screams as its a kids play area anyway so all kiddies scream there anyway coz they having fun. But when its adults eating out n that i dont fancy getting dodgy stares. lol

xx


----------



## tissyblue

Starry - don't worry bout the screaming - if there's a whole group of us we will be making so much noise we might not even hear her


----------



## jackabean72

Starry - I agree with tissy just come, Charlotte will be the same screaming and stuff at the end of the day everyone was a baby once.  If it gets too bad I would just leave but i feel like I need to try as I do really want to meet up with all you guys

xx


----------



## peglet

Only me in my mob, and not working properly, 1pm pizza is fine, bubbles ok on chair, starry, please come with A, don't worry about the crying, babies cry, end of, the more you do it the easier it gets, you'll have heaps of big and small people to entertain her! Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Starry was just going to say what Pegs said - definately come and take A, she is one of our group and is a baby, it doesn't matter if she cries.  The more you do it the more she will get used to it.  Bet if you come she will be as good as gold


----------



## chickadeedee

Ladies, am gutted I can't makbe the meet after all.. It turns out that DH had organised for me to go out with my girl friends from the village on Saturday. I've been feeling very down lately, and it's just what I need.. I just can't afford to go out both days of the weekend, sorry. I've not been able to book the restaurant (part of me feeling down) so someone will need to do it for you. 

Ladies, once again I'm sorry and I hope you understand. Have fun!!

Chick x


----------



## twinkle123

I can't make this one either.  My sister, mum and niece are off out on Sunday and I've been nominated to babysit my youngest niece. Can't actually remember it being discussed but apparently I agreed!

Hopefully see you all at the next one
x


----------



## jackabean72

I don't mind organising but who is all going again?

I think it was me and c, lainsy and jamie,peglet and bubbles and who else? X


----------



## jackabean72

Tissy I see ur a yes too. Starry? Mrs coops? Anyone else? Xx


----------



## gmac2304

wish I could make this one, but we're away to Glasgow for the wknd...unless the snow that is forecast arrives that is.  if it does, we won't be going, but I would be able to make lunch...  

chick - sorry to hear ur a bit down just now! hugs... xx


----------



## tissyblue

Jacka - think you've got me and R (highchair pls - for him   )


Is it 1pm we're going for?


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah tissy 1pm.

So far I have;

Me anc C with buggyspace
Tissy and R plus highchair
Lainsy and J (does he need a highchair?)
Peglet and Bubbles

What about Flip Flop Flo, Di39, Starry, Fiona, can't think of any other names at the moment I haven't heard from??

Jxx


----------



## starrynight

Girls where about is pizza express on belmont st what end? The only time am on belmont st is when am drunk lol    I didnt even know there was one there xx


----------



## jackabean72

The one nearest triple kirks x


----------



## starrynight

Ok i know where am going now lol x


----------



## fionamc

Hi Jacka, I will come to another lunch soon but I am not going to make this one.  Finances a bit dire after Christmas and I am not a huge fan of PE (sorry Chick!).


----------



## Gwendy

Girls,
not able to make lunch this weekend either....so disappointed with myself but just not possible for me right now. Definitely be there next month. Have fun,


Jacq x


----------



## Lainsy

Jacq, yes Jamie will need a high chair please.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again and meeting our newest member !


----------



## gmac2304

can u book me a space too please Jacka i'll need a highchair for Kyle.

looking forward to seeing u all tomorrow...
xxxx


----------



## jackabean72

Mrscoops- gr8 news that ur coming not so good that you haven't made it down the road, is it coz the snow. 

Table is all booked, if I'm a little late the table is under my surname Geekie. Charlotte is staying at her grandma's tonight to give me and daddy a break so got to pick her up before heading into town xx


----------



## starrynight

Thanks for booking jacks xx

Is there stairs or anything? Am i likely to see uz when i go in the place? Dont want to look like a dafty looking for uz. 

x


----------



## tissyblue

There is a lift - if you linger once you come in the front doors, a member of staff will give you a hand    We'll spot you!


----------



## starrynight

Girls i might be a little late dp is gonna drive me in save me the hassle of trying to park he said he will be finished at 12.30 so i might be just after 1.

x


----------



## starrynight

It was good to see the girls i know and meet the girls i didnt know today and the 3 boys K J and R who are handsome little boys and the girls S and C who are little cutie's must say i love s hat i want one myself now lol xx


----------



## tissyblue

Great to see you all today guys - was really nice to put some faces to names! Our two newest members are both cuties (and Pegs, your little one was SO well behaved!) Think we should put all the boys' highchairs together next time and leave them to it!


Have a good week everyone. Can't believe that's the weekend over again.....


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks for a great lunch today girls.

Tissy I think that's a great idea for the boys next time.  Just hope Jamie isn't so tired and grumpy next time !

Loved my little cuddle with Charlotte and my big bear hugs from Kyle


----------



## twinkle123

Glad to hear you all had a good lunch today. Hopefully see you next time
x


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah ladies I agree was lovely to see everyone. A was so cute and well behaved too. S is so sweet and seems really bright for a 3 year old! All the boys were so cute and I agree with tissy shld def sit them all together next time. 

Who fancies meeting on Friday 21st jan at hoodles? What times suits ppl?

Xx


----------



## fionamc

Me!  But I wouldn't be able to get there until 12!  Glad you all enjoyed lunch today!


----------



## jackabean72

12 sounds fine to me x


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi, I need to be away from there at 12 as wee one has playgroup at 1245.. Hope to catch some of you at the next Sunday meet x


----------



## starrynight

Hi jacks yeah am up for meeting then 12 or anytime fine with me. Ya fiona il get to meet little f and e. Any one else coming?

x


----------



## Mummy30

I'll have a think about it!!!  i can get there for anytime as long as i am back here for 3 for DS1 coming home from school. 

Oh and my two are starting ~(eventually)~ to eat properly at the table so the next meet i may think about taking 1 or 2 of them along! Then again, the thought fills me with dread!! haha


----------



## Saffa77

are you ladies talking about hoodles?  I would have no idea how to get there and it sounds a bit too far?  

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

I don't actually know where it is lol. Someone help? X


----------



## starrynight

Girls its oldmeldrum (hope av got that right i always get it mixed up with old/new machar lol It takes me about 25mins to get there depending on traffic the link is on here somewhere. There is always ramboland 2 but the food is nicer at hoodles am not sue of any other play areas in abdn.

x


----------



## starrynight

Sonia do you drive? Its a street road out dyce way then you turn off or you can go inverurie way.

x


----------



## Mummy30

yeah its ouskirts of oldmeldrum, takes me about 40 mins or so from up my way....


----------



## Saffa77

Wowsers ok too far for me!


----------



## gmac2304

think i'm free - count me in!
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry its too far for some ppl we can do another midweek one in town x


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Ok just chatted to Jac - who would be free to meet next week maybe Thursday or Friday somewhere in Union Square for lunch/coffee??

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Hi Ladies

Still on for this Friday at Hoodles 12pm - who's all going?

Sonia - i'm up for next thurs or fri (pref thurs) at union square lots of nice places in there   

xx


----------



## peglet

oooo i forgot about this   

i am already there from 1000 as meeting a friend i haven't seen for ages and her wee girl.  probably will be leaving just as you are all arriving, will try and stick around to say "hi", see my sis on a fri for lunch and play so will be leaving to go to hers.....


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi, we won't be there sorry and can't make next Thurs/Fri either


----------



## mommyof2

Sorry we wont be there either.  ... Cant do next week on thur/fri either....  
You all enjoy yourselves!


-M&M-


----------



## Mummy30

i wont be there either... petrol is a lot of money just now and its a long journey for us!  plus ill be there on sunday for DS1s birthday.


----------



## fionamc

I'm still up for Hoodles at 12 on Friday but I am going to have to borrow MIL's car, so would kind of need to know by Thurs lunchtime if we're not meeting.  Think Starry and Mrs. Coops were planning on going too?


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah fiona I think ur right about mrs coops and starry. I will def be there too xx


----------



## fionamc

See you there!  Looking forward to meeting C!


----------



## gmac2304

i _might_ be there - am going to Glasgow this weekend, but not sure if I'm going away on the Friday or Saturday yet! will let you know for definite on Thursday...hope this isn't too late!

also, can't do next week - will be working both days! 

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Ok Jacka - looks like its just you and I still keen for Thursday?  I cant afternoon from 2 as have baby playgroup at Queenscross church from 2-4pm 

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - what time u wanna meet next thurs? X


----------



## Saffa77

Shall we say around 10 or 11?  What suits you


----------



## jackabean72

11 is perfect. Where abouts? X


----------



## starrynight

Hey girls il be there 2moro i have hv before i head in 2 meet uz are we have something to eat there? Am gonna be starving by then so will have 2 lol Is it just me jacks n fiona? Mrs coops?

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Starry - I've got HV in the morning too, will head to hoodles for 12.  I will be eating lunch when i get there as like you I will be starving.  Think it's me, u, fiona and mrscoops if she aint going to glasgow.

Jxx


----------



## starrynight

Where are you and sonia goin next thursday? I might be able to meet dont think i have anything on but will have to double check.

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Don't like this being back at work and not being able to come to meet up with everyone mid week   

Oh well just have to look forward to February's Sunday meet instead


----------



## fionamc

We will definitely be eating!!  I will pick E up from nursery at 11.30 and then head over.  See you then. x


----------



## twinkle123

Hope you have a good meet tomorrow. Won't pretend I'm not jealous but one of these days, I might be able to join you! Then again, your little ones will no longer be very little!  Must stop it - PMA, PMA, PMA!!!
x


----------



## fionamc

I have been meaning to reply on the other thread Twinkle, but just want to send you all the luck in the world on this cycle.  As you say, one of these days... and I am praying this is the one that will finally work for you xxx


----------



## Saffa77

JAcka - i dont mind where would you like to go?  Im pretty easy.  Starry would be lovely to meet you and A!!!!

Sx


----------



## starrynight

Good to meet fiona and her gorgeous e and f today she is so sweet and  jacka and little miss c who i still havent had a hold of yet! lol Am blaming A for that haha And also good to see pegs and s b4 uz left. Mrscoops hope to see you next time we go or maby we could go somewhere in town.

Saffa yea i dont think i have anything on thursday so could meet up with uz if uz just update me on where and wot time cant wait to meet the boys.

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Boo totally forgot have a physio appointment for Blake tomorrow at 11.00 - they just called to remind me PHEW LOL.  and then have baby group at 2-4 so wont be able to meet tomorrow now jacka and starry - did yous say friday is no good?  otherwise next week is good apart from Tuesday PM and Thursday PM.

Let me know what suits you best - what about Wednesday? or Friday next week?

Sx


----------



## peglet

Ladies @ hoodles, was so good to see you on Friday - even though it was short.  All the girls are looking so lovely, and E was like grease lightning - whooosh he was gone!  

Looking forward to the next meet xx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa- no probs we can re-arrange to friday next week as I can't do wednesday will just be coming back up the road from my mums. Same time 11? Or 12?

Peglet- was good to see u too, bubbles is such a cutie! 

Speaking of the next meet which will be sunday 6th feb if I'm right who's organising? X


----------



## peglet

Jacks

I'll be in coming home from London on 6th so won't manage.....

Pegs x


----------



## gmac2304

i dont think i'll manage next week - 4th or the 6th!  it's my little man's 1st birthday (!!!!!!!!!!) on the Friday and we're having a party for him on the Saturday, so will probably be knackered by the Sunday!   

sorry.....

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Jamie and I can manage Sunday 6th


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka yes next Friday is fine 11am is fine with me starry?  anyone else want to join

We on for the 6th too x whereabouts this time?

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - where u wanna meet nxt fri? Somewhere in union square?

I don't mind organising 6th feb, what about tgi's? 1pm?

Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Sorry folks I can't manage this Sunday 6th - my parents are coming through, I didn't realise it was this weekend and thought it was the following weekend!


----------



## mommyof2

sorry folks! Wont be able to make this meet either! Hopefully the next one!


May


----------



## Saffa77

Jacka - yes 11am tomorrow is fine, lets meet say starbucks? or any other suggestions?

Sx


----------



## Saffa77

looks like the 6th is no good for most of you what about the following weekend? 9th Feb?

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - starbucks is fine at 11am. Starry r u coming too?

Next weekend for meet is fine with me, did u mean 13th not 9th 

X


----------



## gmac2304

i can do next weekend, the 12th or the 13th!
xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah starbucks tomorrow 11 - yeah starry you coming?

LOL you know what I mean........ yeah that weekend 12,13th, Mum brain x 2!!

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - you have a good excuse sleep deprivation is not good

I can do both days which ever has the most votes x


----------



## starrynight

Jacks i already txt you to say i couldnt make 2moro but if my plans change il let you know sonia i was really wanting to meet the boys but had already made plans for 2moro. Will uz be meeting another time?

Not sure i will manage the wknd meet yet if oh is off work think il just spend time with him as he had been working lots lately.

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, count me and Jamie in for Sunday 13th.


----------



## mommyof2

Gah.. Cant make next week either... we are headed to london on thursday and wont be back till Monday! Will have to wait for the next one next month!


Have fun girls!


-May-


----------



## Saffa77

Starry yeah we could all meet again during the week - days I can't manage are Tues and thurs pm - what days suit you?  

When shall we meet again?  I would go to hoodles but a bit far for me.

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Afternoon ladies

C is having a nap at the moment, one of those rare moments of peace lol

I have the following names for our meet ;

Definite for meet Sunday 13th Feb - 
Saffa and space for buggie
Me and space for buggie
Lainsy and highchair
Mrs Coops and highchair 
Gwendy

Unsure about the following ladies -
Starry- you had said you wouldn't make it, is this still the same?
Tissyblue
Twinkle
Flip flop Flo
Peglet
Mummy30
Fiona

Sorry if i've missed anyone, just make yourself known if your coming.

*Plan is TGI's at beach 1pm.*

Jxx


----------



## Lainsy

Is there any chance of making it a bit earlier than 1pm?  Jamie has swimming in Peterhead and it makes sense for me to drive down from there when I finish about 11am rather than go back home for half an hour or so.  Is 12pm too early for everyone, even 12.30pm to save me hanging about for ages?

If not suitable for everyone else it doesn't matter, I will take a walk over to the shops for a wander but thought I would ask


----------



## jackabean72

12 would be fine with me if its ok with everyone else? X


----------



## Saffa77

hiya yeah 12 is fine for us toox

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

12 should be OK for us too...
xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Sorry ladies, just seen this. We can't make this either as it's half term and we're off down the road to Newcastle.. Have fun though and we'll try and make the next one xxx


----------



## Gwendy

12 good for me also.  Aww Chickadee, lookin forward to see you next time x


----------



## fionamc

Hi all,
Think we will pass on this one as not sure yet what we are doing.  We were going to take the caravan to Perth as it was the long weekend but the caravan site don't seem to be open yet.  Might still go though and just stay at grandpa's house (though am not delighted by that prospect!)
Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## jackabean72

Chickadee - sorry hun I totally forgot to put your name on. Just used to keeping up to date with u through **. 

Fiona - sorry you can't make it hope you have a nice time away no matter what you do. 

Xx


----------



## peglet

Morning ladies who lunch!

I'm a 'no' i'm afraid.  Hubby, Bubbles and I are going out for a valentines lunch on Sunday.
Enjoy though


----------



## fionamc

Thanks Jacks, any word from the hospitl yet?!!


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls  wont make the meet on sunday am also goin out for lunch for valentines day then as oh will be working the monday. I hope to make the next one tho.

Sonia and jaks or anyone else do you want to meet up next wk? The end of the wk will prob be best for me some where in town?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Starry yeah could meet next week Friday good?

Sx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Ladies,

Is the meet still on on Sunday?  I might come along if i'm not too late.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Still on FFF I will put your name down. Hoping we will still make it but if not I will still book table for you guys x


----------



## Mummy30

ladies, so sorry for not replying...  im going to my mums with the kids on sunday afternoon so i wont be there.


----------



## jackabean72

Here's who I have for sunday;

Saffa and space for buggie
Me and space for buggie
Lainsy and highchair
Mrs Coops and highchair 
Gwendy
Flip flop flo

So that's 6 adults, 2 highchairs and 2 spaces for buggies. Twinkle and tissyblue I take it you can't make this one?

Just doing this quick as C is stirring and not suppose to have my phone on lol. I will book table now and add any addtions if there is any. 

Jxx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry - thought I'd replied ages ago but seems I haven't!  No I can't make this one.  Being taken out for my lunch by DH.  Doesn't happen very often so better not turn him down!

Hope you have fun. Hopefully make the next one although might clash with EC/ET.....
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I forgot that its valentines weekend... hubby wantes to cook a meal for me so I won't make it tomorrow... sorry gals xx


----------



## jackabean72

That's ok FFF don't worry about it enjoy your meal . 

I've booked the table and looks like we are getting out this afternoon so I shld be there 2moro x


----------



## Gwendy

Girls,
haven't been posting as lap top down this week. Having withdrawals as stolen moby togrether with knacked lap top is leaving me oot o sorts. Hubby brought home lap top from work so back in the land of the living for the weekend anyway. Re lunch tomorrow, not going to make this time.Hope you have lovely time - sorry Jacka - woz looking forward to meeting you and baby C - hopefully next time x


----------



## Lainsy

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.  It is TGI at the beach at 12pm?


----------



## jackabean72

Laisny - yes 12 tgi's see u soon

Gwendy - that's ashame see u next time hopefully

X


----------



## Saffa77

ladies

sorry wont be coming today either as havent really seen DP much this week so am going to go for our valentines lunch today too - will hopefully make the next one sorry short notice but only managed to get on computer now.

Have fun.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Jacka thanks for a lovely lunch today, so glad Jamie was on his best behaviour!  He's just gone for a sleep now as he was awake the whole way home talking away!  C is fairly coming on, I seen a big difference in her and she was as good as gold.

MrsCoops memory loss is a sign of old age    - Jamie missed seeing his pal today.


----------



## jackabean72

Lainsy - Was nice to see you and Jamie too, he is such a wee cutie   C was a good girl, so pleased.  Although she is having a wee tantrum at the mo as she's tired lol

Sorry to the ladies who couldn't make it.

Saffa - I'm up for meeting on Friday, so its me you and Starry.  Who else fancies coming?  Are we making it a lunch?

Jxx


----------



## starrynight

Hope uz had a good meet yesterday. Yea can we go for food on friday lol Oh i love eating out now. Where we meeting in town or down beach?

xx


----------



## jackabean72

I love eating out too lol. In town, any favour places? Starry or saffa? X


----------



## starrynight

Am easy    Apart from not to keen on pizza express

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hiya

Yeah town easiest for me as can walk there, what about somewhere in Union Square or surrounds?  I am easy toox


----------



## jackabean72

Cool then let's say frankie and bennys? They do a lunch deal 2 courses for 9quid or something like that, sound good?  Anyone else up for coming? X


----------



## jackabean72

Shld have said the frankie and bennys in union square so there's no confusion lol x


----------



## starrynight

Yeah that fine with me where is frankie n bennys beside? Och its fine am sure il see it. Wot time 12?

xx


----------



## fionamc

F and I might come too, if that's ok.  She has hosp appt at 11a.m at Woodend, so it might be  bit later than 12 we would manage. x


----------



## Saffa77

Sounds fab we could even make it at 12.30 so f can make it?

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

1230 is perfect good u can make it fiona and f. Saffa frankie and bennys is near all the other food bits same side as cinema x


----------



## gmac2304

booooooo, i work Fridays now!    am free every Monday tho if anyone is up for coffee/lunch...
xx


----------



## fionamc

Thanks girls, 12.30 should be perfect - and if we get there earlier, I won't find it too hard to put off time in the shops!


----------



## starrynight

Hey girls was nice to meet uz for lunch today and to finally meet saffa and her little boys even tho they slept most of time lol But glad i got a littlle cuddle from B. Anytime uz want to meet again il prob b free xx


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah I had a good time too. Hopefully I will get a hold next time too . I will probs be free, next week is a busy week for me xx


----------



## fionamc

It was good to meet up today, although F is getting to a stage where she doesn't like sitting for too long, especially when tired like today.  Hope all goes well with the packing Jacka.


----------



## gmac2304

are we meeting next wknd girls? I'm happy to organise this one if u want.... xx


----------



## chickadeedee

I know I have dropped off the radar but I'd like to come if you'l have us


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Afternoon ladies,

I'll defo manage to come along xx


----------



## Saffa77

Think we should be able to come where we meeting?

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

BOO I can't manage next week - I am off to Inverness for my sister's hen night!  Have fun - next time you see Jamie he will be 1


----------



## twinkle123

Not sure about next weekend. Might be in Glasgow having my ET....... Will see nearer the time


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls not sure il manage if oh is off work i like to spend time with him or should i say get help from him so i can catch up on hous wrk n that lol.

zz


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry won't make this one dh is on a newcastle stag and my mum is up. Have fun xx


----------



## tissyblue

Think I might be free next Sun. Can't believe I haven't met Saffa's twinnies yet. Good grief - they'll be at school if I don't get a move on!


T x


----------



## peglet

won' t make this weekend, taking my mum away for a surprise night away 60th.


----------



## gmac2304

Soooooo, we have...

- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- FlipFlopFlo
- Saffa & B'n'D (_Saffa - do you need highchairs yet)_
- Tissy & Rory (_highchair_)

Anyone else going to manage? Bev, Gwendy, Bloo, Di, Liffy, May, Fiona, erm who else is there

Was thinking about Spurs in Union Square again?? Am trying to think of somewhere with soft play, as Kyle wont sit for very long these days...  Does that sound OK with everyone? 12.30pm?

xxxxx


----------



## mommyof2

sorry ladies, will have to pass on this as i am just recovering from being poorly.... maybe and hopefully the next one!!


May


----------



## Mummy30

sorry, wont make this one... but spurs mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.    Had so much gone "wrong" here this week, microwave blew up, literally, Kettle stopped heating, sitting room light stopped working and today my fridge door has fallen off again...... money money money boooooo

Better not spend anymore DP will go mad.


----------



## twinkle123

Will have to pass on this weekend's meet.  Hoping to be having a day 5 transfer on Sunday!   
Sounds like you've had bit of an eventful week Mummy!


----------



## chickadeedee

I'm an eejit, forgot to check the diary and it turns out I can't make it now. DH is going cycling Saturday am and then we have a birthday party in the afternoon, DH has a duathlon Sunday morning so that only leaves me Sunday pm for my bike ride off the weekend.. Have fun ladies and we'll try and make the next meet


----------



## Gwendy

Sorry girls - won't be able to make this one as lots out going this month /savings for Tx so I am skinty McGinty at the mo. Hope to def catch up on next one. x


----------



## gmac2304

Sorry lots of girls can't make it, but I understand... 

Soooooo, we are now down to...

- Me & Kyle (highchair)
- FlipFlopFlo
- Saffa & B'n'D (_Saffa - do you need highchairs yet)_
- Tissy & Rory (_highchair_)

Anyone else going to manage? Bloo, Di, Liffy, Fiona, erm who else is there

Everyone happy with Spurs at Union Square?? 12.30pm?

xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

hiya no no highchairs bringing boys then DP taking them to have some boys and dad time and give me some girlie time x

sx


----------



## tissyblue

Brill - 12.30 good for me.
T x


----------



## fionamc

Hi, 
I'm afraid I'm in the 'money is tight' camp, so won't make it.  I'm with you Mrs Coops on F not sitting for long either.  It's a shame there aren't more places with a wee bit to play.
Have fun!


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls, FFF posted on ** earlier that she can't manage lunch on Sunday, so there'll just be the 3 of us going on Sunday. before I book the table, do you still want to meet - or shall we postpone til next wknd? i'm easy-oasy, so happy either way...

- Me & Kyle (highchair) - Saffa & B'n'D (_Saffa - do you need highchairs yet)_
- Tissy & Rory (_highchair_)

xxxxx


----------



## Saffa77

hiya 

im happy either or but maybe postponing so more ladies could come?? what yous think?

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

I'm still free but I understand if you would rather cancel until there are more of us around?


----------



## tissyblue

Just an idea, but instead of lunch, how about meeting for a coffee at Union Sq at 11. Cheaper option if any of the others could make it??


----------



## tissyblue

Saffa, MrsCoops - still on for 12.30 at Spur?


----------



## Saffa77

Tissy just on now - dont think its on??  

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

just managed to get logged on girls - sorry! Kyle has got conjunctivitis so wouldn't have managed lunch - don't want to pass it on to your boys!   xx


----------



## tissyblue

Never mind - bought myself a new saucepan from TKMaxx - life in the fast lane....woop woop!


Next time!


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

Was there no meet in March?  Anyone fancy meeting for coffee or lunch next week?  I'm really busy this week with hospital appointment 2moro and our friends getting married this weekend 

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi Jac,

Yeah there was a meet but I think only Tissy (?) went..? The next Sunday is Mother's Day, so might be worthwhile meeting the following Sunday? We'd be keen to come then..

Chick x


----------



## jackabean72

Yeah chickadee the 10th April would be the next weekend meet.  Anyone want to take charge of it??

xx


----------



## gmac2304

i dont think I can manage 10th April, as that is DP's birthday!  s'pose I'd better take him out for lunch...   

can manage next Monday for coffee though if you want...

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi, I'd be ok to organise the next one   Guess where I'll want to go Not been there in ages!! 

It's the easter holidays from Mon 4th to Fri 15th so I'd be up for meeting anyone anywhere on a Monday or a Friday.. 

Chick xx


----------



## Saffa77

my mm is here from 2nd april for 3 weeks so not coming to next one


----------



## Lainsy

Jamie and I will manage 10th April


----------



## twinkle123

10th April should be okay with me too.  If anyone's around during the school holidays, I can meet during the week for a change!


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i cant make the 10th.

Jacks/sonia am free next wk if uz want to meet or make it 1 day when mrscoops is off or when any of you are off lol.

xx


----------



## Mummy30

hi everyone.....

we are going down to my dads the weekend before so all pennies will be spent in ikea/shopping/glasgow science centre. Cant see DP letting me spend anymore. lol x  Maybe ill come to the one in may! not been to one in ages.....


----------



## fionamc

We won't manage the 10th either - off to Perth in our caravan.


----------



## mommyof2

Sorry, wont be able to make this one either...   We are away to germany....
Hopefully the next one!! 


-May-


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies

Won't make the 10th, it's my wedding anniversary and i'm hoping Mr Peglet will take me and Miss Peglet out on a date (and it's just afore ec/et so i could be a right hormonal grumpy pump )

Pegs


----------



## Saffa77

Starry yeah am free to meet can do Monday, Tuesday am and Friday  cant do wednesday or  thursday as have baby yoga and babygroup.  Easiest place to meet for me is Union square so i can walk there.

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

I can do Monday next week or Friday the week after....have car, so anywhere is good for me! xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I'm off 29th March to 1st April for a coffee if anyone is freeeee  xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hello Ladies

10th April is fine with me and C

Can meet for lunch next week anyday apart from Monday as we have a wedding on the sunday and I might be a little delicate lol.  So what about Tuesday afternoon??

Flipflop - Would be gr8 to meet for a coffee/lunch when you are off? 

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hey does anyone want to meet this week? X


----------



## gmac2304

I'm free tomorrow... xx


----------



## Saffa77

I would like to be free all depending what time this highchair from Kiddicare arrives!  Also have baby yoga at 2 so wouldnt be able to meet in the afternoon

Sx


----------



## gmac2304

anytime tomorrow is good for me...Jacka
xx


----------



## jackabean72

I can only do afternoon as I have hv, sorry saffa. I can do 1230 in town? X


----------



## jackabean72

Anyone fancy meeting for lunch thursday or friday? X


----------



## gmac2304

i'm off on Friday, but think I have plans...    ...can manage Monday though if u fancy!
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry mrscoops going to my mums with miss c on monday for a week catch up with family and friends x


----------



## Saffa77

I can do friday?

Sx


----------



## mommyof2

I can do friday?


----------



## jackabean72

Sounds good saffa and mommyof2. In town at union square spur? 1230? Xx


----------



## mommyof2

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Saffa77

ounds good!  Hope i dont forget!  LOL mum brain jacka do you want to text me to remind me on friday am? 07733272080


----------



## jackabean72

Will do saffa lol. Anyone else wanna come? Starry? Flip flop? Xx


----------



## starrynight

Awwwww i wanna come but cant i already have plans on friday unless i can change them (il see what i can do lol) I wanna see the twins and little c and meet mommyof2 little one. Saying that A is really starting to be a little madam when out lol Wont sit i highchair long enough without having a moan lol 

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Be good if u cud chane ur plans. Don't worry about A spur is a child friendly noisy place lol x


----------



## starrynight

I will speak to my friend today and see if we can meet 2moro instead but i think she is working so not sure. Yea jacks i dont worry about A moaning or anything now av got kinda used 2 it lol Saying that i was out for lunch yesterday and was trying to put her jacket on and she through herself back having a mini tantrum and i nearly dropped her   .

xx


----------



## jackabean72

C is the same when I dress or put her jacket on. Think she'd be happy to go about naked lol x


----------



## gmac2304

wait til they're old enough to run away from you - that's when the fun starts!  Kyle runs & hides when he sees me with a jacket in my hand, then throws himself on the ground when I try to put it on him...   

anyhoo, am gonna try & be there on Friday.  i'm meeting a friend at Brewsters in Porty at 10.30, but need to go into town afterwards, so I'll try & make Spurs for lunch - not promising tho!

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Cool hopefully see u then mrscoops x


----------



## mommyof2

haha.. i agree mrscoops.. when they run from you its worse! M usually makes a game of it!


----------



## jackabean72

Gr8 to see mrscoops, kyle, mommyof2, M, saffa and the boys!

Xx


----------



## Saffa77

good to see you all too x

Sx


----------



## mommyof2

good to see you all as well!!!


----------



## chickadeedee

Aw ladies I am gutted to say that I can't make next Sundays meet, we now have friends coming up for the weekend. Sorry! Is there anyone happy to take n the organising? When do we think the next one will be? The first Sunday in May is May 1st 

Sorry again


----------



## jackabean72

I can't make next week xx


----------



## Saffa77

I cant make next week either x

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Hi ladies

Couple of things firstly who fancies going swimming on thurs 28th or fri 29th april then lunch?? Or just lunch??

Also are we having a meet next sunday 1st may??

Xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Jacka,
Would love to but little guy has lessons on thursday and we are away on Friday. 
Wont make a meet on 1st either! 


Mx


----------



## Mummy30

Cant go on friday...... miss the royal wedding!!!  Im not allowed to take both of mine swimming on my own....


----------



## gmac2304

i'm working...   
xx


----------



## jackabean72

Mrscoops- wasn't sure when ur day off was. 

Mummyof2 - even if u just want to do lunch thurs let me know

Mummy30- I'm nae bothered about the wedding, might watch a bit if it

Xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Jacka, wont be able to do lunch on thursdays but maybe fridays are alright just not this coming week...


Let me know if you fancy meeting sometime,...


xxMay


----------



## jackabean72

Who's up for sunday 1st may? I'm happy to organise xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Gutted, in-laws up that weekend!!


----------



## Saffa77

hi all

I find it easier during the weeks to meet as cos DH hardly spends time with boys during the week as he finishes late and their bedtime is just when he is walking in so the weekends are spent with all of us together and they FLY BY!!!  

Sx


----------



## starrynight

I am the same as sonia would rather spend the wknds with oh if he is off gives me a wee break 2 lol.

Think am free to meet thursday jaks. Sonia you able 2? Any1 else?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah exactly thats when i get my breaks too LOL.

i can meet on thursday but will have to be morning as have baby group in the pm - what about going to that ceramic experience on broomhill road?  they do paninis and toasties and its cheap 

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - that's fine with me, what time? Xx


----------



## peglet

I can't do 1st May as bubbles has a b/day party (social butterfly)

Saffa - you've just became friends with KS on **, guessing you may go to baby classes with her (Yoga?) she is a very good friend of mine, but doesn't know what we are doing.  For info, and i hope you don't mind, but if there is a cross over with friends I use Carol as an excuse (oh ? ? ? ; we've got a mutual friend called Carol).


----------



## jackabean72

Starry and saffa - we still up for thurs?

So does anyone wanna go on sunday? Xx


----------



## abdncarol

Girls I have to meet up with you soon, Eva will be at school before I ever make it, I'm hopeless.  I'm away this weekend but definitely up for meeting one day during the week as I really need to do more socialising with other kiddies and Eva, she must be fed up seeing this same old face ).
Pegs I'm more than happy to be the excuse ) 
xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls I can only do weekends as I am working full time  . Hope we can still meet up on weekends now and again.

This weekend is the May day Bank holiday and not many can manage this Sunday, what about the following week or if not next month?


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone. I would still like to keep meeting up at weekends but don't feel up to it just now.  Hope none of you take it personally but not sure I can be around all your lovely little babies and toddlers at the moment.  Hope that doesn't sound nasty!


----------



## abdncarol

Twinkle of course it doesn't sound nasty, goodness we understand totally petal.  You need some time to grieve, like Pegs said, just take it a day at a time, can't say I know exactly what you're going through as I haven't went through nearly as much treatment as you have chum but always here to listen xx


----------



## peglet

Twinkle - understand completely; could we arrange a meal for just grown ups? or early morning coffee? would you be up for that? we would all love to support you i'm sure and tbh i'm sure the chance for a hot starbucks without any interuptions would be welcomed by many


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah I'd be up for that Pegs.  Feeling guilty now!    Don't want to seem like I'm changing plans.  Please keep meeting up with all your little ones. 

Need to stop playing on here and write these stupid reports.  Done 5 classes - only 4 more classes to do..........


----------



## abdncarol

Sounds like a great idea to me too,definitely be up for that x


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah on for thursday yip - will think of a time and let you know have to think about their feed times etc.

Twinkle i am more than happy to meet - could do one weekend and that gives me a break as DH can bond with boys   and yes i can still meet at our meets on sundays but not all of them LOL.

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

A meal for grown ups only sounds great to me


----------



## Gwendy

Count me in Hope everyone has had fab Easter. I had my 2 year old niece Millie stay with me. 5 days as mum poorly .....love her to bits but OMG she is on the go all day and no naps. How do you do it ladies?...I am shattered but in a happy way


----------



## peglet

The Great Big FF Coffee Morning
Sunday 08 May
Starbucks Union Square
1000??
Grown Ups Only 

RSVP


----------



## Lainsy

Sorry I can't manage Sunday 8th as dh working early shift


----------



## Gwendy

Pegs,

great to meet up but can I suggest a lunch somewhere for us rather than coffee- somewhere cheap of course. Lainsy what day good for you as would really like to see you too  Looking forward to meeting up buddies. Not posting much but being lurking so keeping up with all your news. As you can tell I am just crap at facebooking....is that a word


----------



## peglet

Gwendy - completely flexible, just thought i'd get the ball rolling with the grown up meet, only did the coffee thing as know the weekends are precious for some (hence the earlieness too), but will never turn down the offer of food  however won't manage the 8th for food as I have plans for the afternoon.

Perhaps the Saturday 7th? Lainsy does that suit......?


----------



## Gwendy

Sat 7th sounds good and can go ahead  - Lainsy until it suits you honey I don't wan't to go ahead unless you want to do it pegs?...........how are you honey ,........On seventh heaventh having  my niece and lots of questions to ask..

We have not had a big meet for ages ; Tissy , Carol - will never , never forget your support. x

I don't  mind organisingI am so glad we are thinking of having an adults only meet

I  want to have a meet where we can talk ......all of us.....about anything. Girls we need you Jacq.

I have loads of questions for you but promise I will keep it light hearted.... looking forwared to seeing you all x


----------



## gmac2304

I could probably manage lunch on the Saturday, but not the Sunday - let me know what date everyone decides to go with & I will check my (_ever so busy_) social calendar!!!  
 to everyone...
xx


----------



## Gwendy

Okay girls lets do Sat 7th .... I don't mind doing organising venue..... let me know what you are all up for. Come on gals it been too long and we need a meet. I know I do!!! I need you all , your advice opinions and most of all a laugh x


----------



## jackabean72

I might b up for that too 7th need to check with dh, grown ups lunch yeah! Might even have wine  xx


----------



## Gwendy

Yeah Jacka ... wine sounds good to me x


----------



## abdncarol

Oh No!  I'm meeting my chums for a boozy lunch on Saturday 7th, typical!  I would definitely have been up for a lunch, especially if wine is included.  I don't even know where we're going yet so not sure if I'd be able to pop in, been organised for ages.  Next time though definitely count me in xx


----------



## Mummy30

Now, as it happens i will be in town on sat 7th..... hoping i can make it.

Me and my best pals are booked into the brittania in bucksburn so ill need to be checking in around 2ish... 3 at the latest as we have swimming and spa planned!  But ill be in town shopping from 10am...... soooooooooooo....

if lunch is around 1ish.... i can do shops first, lunch with you girls then head to the hotel at 2/2.30pm....  probably means i wont be able to hang around for too long tho.  I am meeting my friend in town for the shops, ill have to tell her that im off to lunch with you guys, see what she says lol.


----------



## Saffa77

im going on a ladies night on friday so may be hungover!  and also feel bad leaving boys again with DH after the friday night but will try my best !


----------



## Mummy30

good luck with that one saffa... i wouldnt dare ask my dp for 2 days off!!!!!


----------



## Lainsy

Sorry girls wont manage Sat 7th either - dh works early shift every 3rd weekend, so Sat 7th or Sunday 8th are no use for me as I don't have any family living here that could watch Jamie for a wee while.

I could do weekend after 14th/15th as he is off or weekend 21st/22nd as long as we are done by about 2pm as he is on backshift and starts work at 3pm!

Sorry I can't make it - we will have to have another adults only lunch as would have loved a good old chat


----------



## starrynight

I cant do the adult 1 either as oh works most saturdays and dont really have any1 to watch A unless i drop her off at my mates/family but that means driving way out of abdn to come back in again then back to collect her so i can never be bothered lol.

Jaks and sonia see you 2moro il have to google where am going lol.

xx


----------



## starrynight

LOL mummy30 i only have 1 baby and i would be to scared to ask for 2days off in the 1 week


----------



## jackabean72

See you 2moro starry and saffa

I've got a hen weekend on 21st May for DH has C for two nights then, its a spa weekend so looking forward to it but worrying about how he will get on.  His mum is on hand if he needs help   xx


----------



## twinkle123

What's the plan then? Saturday or Sunday? Personally, Sunday's best for me but can do either.
Loving my day of sitting doing nothing except watching the wedding!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I can make any meet - its its adults only are bumps allowed?

Won't be offended if not 

xxx


----------



## peglet

I can do sat lunch or sun morning coffee, can't do lunch on sunday.

FFF - if you are an adult then you are welcome 

Think Gwendy is going to organise and book.

Pegs xx


----------



## Gwendy

FFF, honey you and your wee precious bump are most welcome......bless 

I will organise but just want to firm up date Saturday 7th or Sat 14th. Once that def established then we can organise venue. I am free both dates


----------



## jackabean72

I would prefer 14th as I can't get anyone for little miss C for the 7th x


----------



## Lainsy

I'm the same, can only manage 14th as dh working on 7th.


----------



## Mummy30

i cant do 14th but can do 7th...... but will only be able to stay til about 2, so if more can manage 14th its perfectly fine by me!!


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Thanks ladies,

I can only manage 7th as hubby is home from Singapore on 14th.

Xx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi all

Saturday the 14th suits me too x

Sx


----------



## Mummy30

go with the majority..........


----------



## twinkle123

I can't do the 14th.  Got a rehearsal for a concert in the evening.  Can do 7th/8th and 15th.
x


----------



## Gwendy

Okay Ladies,

seems the 14 th is easier for most. Met with Twinkle today and know she has a prior engagement on Sat 14th. Given it was Twinkle's suggestion to have this adult meet can I be so bold as to suggest Sunday the 15th to allow her to come.....please.... but.hope this date doesn't put people off coming.  Can we all do Sunday 8th or 15th ?


----------



## Gwendy

Twinkle - our posts just crossed  x


----------



## Lainsy

I can do Sunday 15th


----------



## Saffa77

Sunday 15th here too


----------



## Mummy30

i cant manage then, ill just give it a miss.....


----------



## jackabean72

15th is even better  x


----------



## Gwendy

Okay Sunday 15th it is....great. Bev hun I am   so won't manage this meet .FFF your dh due home14th so prob won't see you hun 

So far we have  : 

Twinkle
Lainsy
Jacka
Saffa
Gwendy
Pegs ?
Starry?
Carol?
Fiona ?

Any other ladies make Sunday 15 th ? Does anyone have any preferences for venues. Could try somewhere else in Union Square as quite good to have option of doing bit of a shop


----------



## Saffa77

what about the new tgi's in union square?


sx


----------



## chickadeedee

Sorry ladies, can't make this meet either. DH away on the Saturday night and he needs to be back to let me go on a long bike ride on the Sunday.. Have fun though! x


----------



## twinkle123

Haven't been to the new TGI's yet but heard good reports.  I'm happy with there
x


----------



## Gwendy

TGI sounds good- Twinkle I will book if you like. Will wait to get total numbers then book table for us - very much looking forward to it. Chickadeedee sorry you won't manage either


----------



## jackabean72

Yummy I love TGI'S and they do amazing cocktails!! X


----------



## Lainsy

TGIs sounds good to me


----------



## Mummy30

enjoy... ill get to a meet one day lol


----------



## starrynight

I cant come wont have anyone to watch A if oh is working.

x


----------



## peglet

I can't manage the 15th i'm afraid as we have the outlaws staying that weekend.  perhaps next time.

Pegsx


----------



## fionamc

Sorry, won't manage either - finances dire at the moment.  Also bought Storybook Glen tickets on Groupon and that is one of only 2 days left that we can use them.  Hope you enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, what time are we meeting on Sunday?


----------



## Gwendy

Still to book . Shall I book for 12.30 p.m.? Been so busy looking after my 2 year old niece who has been staying with me for a week


----------



## Lainsy

12.30pm is fine by me


----------



## Saffa77

yeah 12.30 fine by me toox

sx


----------



## twinkle123

Fine with me too
x


----------



## Gwendy

Great, so far we have ;

Twinkle
Lainsy
Jacka
Saffa
Gwendy

Anyone else ?  

Checked TGI 's on line and it looks like we can't book


See you all there 12.30. Can't wait


----------



## gmac2304

sorry girls, can't make Sunday - no babysitter!  

am off tomorrow & Monday tho if anyone wants to meet up....
Gillian xxx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, are we just meeting up outside Tgi on sun at 12.30 given we don't have a table booked?

Susan do you want me to pick you up, anyone else need a lift?

By the way totally forgot the footie was on Sunday and not Saturday   but still coming although you'll have to excuse me keeping on eye in the game via my mobile as we are going to win and be champions


----------



## Gwendy

Yeah Lainsy, see you outside TGI 12.30


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey lovely ladies,

I'll not come to this meet, but hope you all have a lovely time.

Xx


----------



## abdncarol

girls sorry I haven't replied sooner, I'm rubbish!  I can't make Sunday, sorry, but have a fantastic time and try to make the next one, would love to have a nice long lunch with you girls over a few glasses of wine.  I didn't even get to meet my chums last weekend cause of illness.  
Have fun xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

Lainsy - a lift would be great.  Only if you don't mind! x


----------



## twinkle123

Thanks for lunch today. Was great to see you all again
xxx


----------



## jackabean72

I agree was nice to see all you girls and have a chin wag. 

Saffa - what day do u fancy meeting this week for coffee? Anyone else up for it? Xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah was definately a good idea to meet!  

Jacka - I can do tomorrow, Wednesday or Friday - Friday probably best though - where do you want to go for coffee union square?  Mrs Coops , Starry - yous around??

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Friday is gr8, starbucks? What time? X


----------



## Saffa77

yeah starbucks is good PM best for me about 3?  

Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Oh can't do that late as it was be a nightmare to get back home to newmachar when works are finishing for the day. Could do u any earlier? X


----------



## Saffa77

yeah boys sleep until about 1.30 so could do 1.45- 2?  can do morning about 9.45 but have to be back to feed boys around 11 so bit of a squeeze and they get cranky at this time as they get hungry!  LOL

Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Thanks for a great lunch yesterday girls, it was great to catch up! And thanks for bearing with me keeping up to date with the footie, one happy girl yesterday! 

Sorry Jacka


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa - 145pm is gr8 see u then

Xx


----------



## Gwendy

TGI's fab. Had a lovely lunch ladies . Great idea Susan  So good to catch up with you all and meet Jacka + Tissy.  Saffa we all need to do lunch or dinner before you go


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

Taking my mum to bus station on monday she's heading home, don't suppose anyone fancies lunch 1245?  Union square? X


----------



## gmac2304

I 'might' be able to meet u. Getting my car fixed in the morning... xx


----------



## jackabean72

Hope it's not too expensive MrsCoops! Just let me know xx


----------



## gmac2304

nah, t'is free - only have to pay 10th squid for the part! friend fitting it for me...just gonna take a couple hrs to fit it! xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

How are you all fixed for a meet on Sunday 26th June.  Be really good to see you guys before I pop 

xx


----------



## Lainsy

Sorry can't manage that weekend as dh off and it's before payday! We usually meet the first weekend of each month - what about the following weekend, 2nd or 3rd July?


----------



## chickadeedee

Argh!!! Can't make that meet but could do the following Sunday? It's just before my big ride.. 

xxx


----------



## jackabean72

I can do the 26th june but not the following as I have a wedding x


----------



## gmac2304

sorry for not getting back to you Jacka - was in Rothienorman & didnt get a signal!    as it was, didnt get back into town til 2pm, so wouldnt have been able to meet you for lunch.

am off next Monday & have no plans if ur free

as for lunch on the 26th, i wont manage - i'll be en route to Glasgow, flying out to Lanza early on the 27th!!!  YIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.......................   

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Guessing you're a bit excited about your wee trip away MrsCoops?!?   

I'm free on the 26th June but the following weekend might be better as it's past pay day and the start of the school holidays!!!  Big YIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPEEEEEE from me too!!!   
x


----------



## jackabean72

Mrscoops- don't worry me and c have the cold so didn't stay in town for long just dropped my mum off then straight back home. Yeah this monday coming sounds good - union sq? What time? Anyone else wanna join us? 

xx


----------



## gmac2304

if we're going to U Sq, can we go to Spurs again?  just trying to think of somewhere with soft play so Kyle can play...he wont sit for long at a table these days!   

i can be in town for anytime though, so if we're doing lunch, 12.30pm?

xx


----------



## jackabean72

Spur is good for me mrscoops. 1230 monday spur, see u there  x


----------



## jackabean72

Mrscoops, kyle, me and charlotte are meeting the morn at spur union sq 12.30 anyone is free to join us xx


----------



## jackabean72

Right ladies fits happening with the next Sunday meet?? x


----------



## Mummy30

ive no idea!!! does that help?!


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi, if it's Sunday 3rd then me and toots could make it... There was talk of having it the weekend before though..

Chick x


----------



## peglet

I can do 26th, but not the week after (in fact July is pretty chocca!) 10th July is also a free day but that is the start of trades.

right - away to post on other threads


----------



## abdncarol

We can't make 3rd as I'm heading down to London for a week to stay with my sister.  Oh and seeing Take That at Wembley......yahoo! xx


----------



## gmac2304

i can't manage the 3rd - i'll be lying on a beach!!!   
xx


----------



## chickadeedee

If the majority of peeps can make the 26th but not the 3rd then please just go with the 26th, we'll try and make the August one!!


----------



## abdncarol

typical, we have 2 things on 26th too, definitely going to make the August one, even if I have to cancel something!  I'm rubbish xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

i'll go with any date xxx


----------



## Saffa77

cant make 3rd either as will be in portugal.

Sx


----------



## mommyof2

sorry girls!! Dont think i'll be able to make either of this 2 dates.. too much going on with school coming to a close and a trip to Malaysia being in place..... will hopefully make the august one! Promise!!!   


May


----------



## Mummy30

please stop talking about sun, portugal and malaysia!!  some of us have to make do with blackpool this year!!!!  

I cant make either date, after being away at TT for a couple of days id better not tell DP im off spending money again, and the weekend after ill be getting ready for my exotic blackpool holiday, Who needs malaysia, portugal or lanzarote?!!! ;-)


----------



## Lainsy

Mummy30 nothing wrong with Blackpool - bet you will all have a fab time !

Anway I can't make Sunday 26th June so will just have to wait until August meet.

August meet would fall on Sunday 7th August so everyone knows!  Was wondering if we could go back to having our meet up on the first Sunday of each month so we know exactly when we are meeting, some will manage and others wont as otherwise it feels like we are constantly trying to agree dates!  (Hope you don't mind me saying   !)


----------



## chickadeedee

Lainsy, I don't mind you saying that at all, it's what we agreed nearly 2 years ago! I know that others are meeting at other times, which is great. It's hard for me and toots as she has something on every day and starts school nursery in Aug.. 

Chick x


----------



## jackabean72

I can't make july 3rd as I'm away but going on the first sunday I can do august  x


----------



## jackabean72

Hey Ladies

I think i'm friends with all of you on ** so hoping you all got my invite for my PartyLite Party...I know some of you can't make it for one reason or another but hope some of you will be there.  

Last week me, Starry and Diane were talking about a night out for us Ladies at the Bingo in Aberdeen.....not sure on a date yet was just looking to see who thought it would be a good idea and what night of the week people would prefer?? 

xx


----------



## peglet

7th Aug now in my Diary for meeting up 
looking forward to that xx
Jacqs - just answered your ** invite, should be ok, need to check with DH to see he has nowt on...


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I'll not make Aug meet as I'm due then.

If any of you fancy meeting up for coffee after 8th July I'll defo be free caiz that's my last day of work, yippee xxx

Ps it was be who suggested the meet at the end of June, only coz MW thought I was gonna be due a month earlier. Didnt mean to upset the usual plans that you have for the first Sunday of the month.


----------



## starrynight

I wont be there the 7th of august coz thats little toots bday but enjoy ladies.

Fff am sure we can arrange something am free most of the time these days as long as i have enough notice.

xx


----------



## mommyof2

Hi Girls, sorry dont think i'd be able to make this one for aug 7 as well... ..... that's us just home from malaysia...


----------



## Lainsy

FFF you haven't upset the plans at all - I just thought it was easier if we knew the meet ups were the first Sunday of each month, saved a lot of trying to sort out who could manage which dates!  Doesn't mean to say we can't have extra meet ups   .


----------



## gmac2304

FFF - I'm free every Monday, so can always meet up for a coffee once ur finished!
xx


----------



## Mummy30

in the summer hols, i will be more flexible... struggle to get to aberdeen during the week just now as DS1 comes home for lunch every day. He can have packed but it comes home half full and his dietry requirements mean that he needs to eat as much as he can so i like him home so i can fill him up.  

In summer i plan to do ramboland and hoodles a couple of times, if finances let me. Paying for 3 kids is expensive lol.    But i think i can only do mondays and wednesdays, DS1 is signed up for trampoline and bouncy castle on thu/fri and twins have summer playscheme on a tuesday.


----------



## twinkle123

I'll be free all day, every day from the 4th July for 6 weeks as I'll be on holiday........!!!!! Except the 11th - 24th that is, because I'll be away then.  Can't come soon enough!
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey Ladies,

Thats me finished work on Friday for 5 months... yipeee.

Am free week after next if anyone wants to meet up for coffee or lunch before baby makes an appearance.

xx


----------



## jackabean72

I'd be up for that....just let me know when xx


----------



## Saffa77

I'd be up for that too x


----------



## jackabean72

Did we meet up last weekend? Feels like we haven't had a group meet in ages! X


----------



## Lainsy

Don't think so as heaps of people away or couldn't make it! Next one is Sunday 7th August - I'm happy to organise that one.  It's definitely ages since we all met up so looking forward to it, hopefully lots of us will manage


----------



## Saffa77

yes that will be my last meet good to see as many of you as i can   


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

7th Aug is fine with me too....i'm having my candle party on the 6th Aug so hopefully some of you will be there then.  I know a few have already replied and some can't make it xx


----------



## Di39

Hi Girls, I might come along on the 7th if thats ok, got a friends birthday party on the 6th but starting off at lunchtime so I'll probably be home in bed by 8pm so feeling fine on Sunday. Would just be me as Im not brave enough to take the boys on my own yet.

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Will double check about the 7th August but really hope I can make it.  Especially as it'll be Sonia's last meet.    Jacka - don't think I've replied to your candle party invite yet.  Same goes for your invite Nicky.  DH has a few more days off work sometime and we were planning going away for a few nights.  No idea when it is though - probably been told but don't always listen to the details!   Will get more organised!


----------



## tissyblue

Just bumping this up again.


R and I hope to make 7th. Lainsy - thanks for offering to organise  . Think that means you get to suggest the venue??!


Sonia - I've GOT to see the boys before you go.....


----------



## peglet

I'm a big YES for 7th August.... have to see the boys before their whisked off to the other side of the world (thank crunchie for **!)

if it's nice weather, rather than eating inside, anyone fancy doing a picnic (bring your own) at duthie park (or similar venue)? might be easier for the mums with mobile little ones, that way the can play with bubbles/footballs/colouring etc..... just a thought - i'm as ever, happy to go with the flow.


----------



## abdncarol

I'm in for 7th August, been far too long since I seen everyone, only made one official meet and want to see you before you Saffa and meet those gorgeous boys.  Up for meeting for coffee next week too.  Pegs that's a great idea re picnic if it's a nice day, Eva would love that.
Just a quickie as have to go out shopping and then make the most of this weather as due to rain all weekend...as per usual.
Jack I am so rude, have not replied to your invitation, I'm sorry I won't make it but really appreciate being invited.
chick I am hoping to make it along to your birthday celebration, sorry I haven't replied sooner, I'm rubbish!
big hello and hugs to all.
Carol
xxx


----------



## gmac2304

Pegs - liking ur idea of eating 'al fresco' at La Park Duthie...    ...just gotta hope for some sun!

Anyone fancy meeting for coffee/lunch on Monday?

xx


----------



## Saffa77

Dear keen onthe duthie park idea as mine will never sit still at the restaurant!  Otherwise was going to get do to come collect them once they got difficult.  

I can't on momday as have dentist!


----------



## tissyblue

Sonia - think its the optician you need more than the dentist    Kidding!


----------



## Saffa77

ha ha on my phone with 2 rugrats pulling at my legs LOL.


Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Loving the idea of a picnic. Will do a list of whose all going so far at the weekend when I have more time. Sounds like a good few of us - yippee!


----------



## Mummy30

not checked my diary but i might come along, if its at duthie park i will just take C with me. No way can i chase after my two at the same time but one i can manage. A would be a nightmare there, he would run and not come back!  That was proved on holiday.  Madam will come back when shouted, most of the time!


----------



## jackabean72

Picnic idea is gr8 weather depending. 

Mrscoops- what time on monday I may manage waiting on a gas man in the am x


----------



## gmac2304

jackabean72 said:


> MrsCoops- what time on monday I may manage waiting on a gas man in the am x


I can do anytime I think Jacka - either that, or the following Monday! I'm off every Monday again... 
xx


----------



## Mummy30

ok, scrap that, i cant make it! didnt realise have football that sunday!


----------



## Lainsy

Right - here's my list of who is all going on Sunday 7th August 2011 so far:-

Me and J
Jacka and C
Sonia and D&B
MrsCoops and K
Carol and E
Pegs and B
Tissy and R
Twinkle
Di39

Woo Hoo - great turnout so far!  Are we having a backup plan just in case it's not nice enough for outside and is it Duthie Park or any other suggestions?


----------



## starrynight

Girls am gutted wont make it would have loved a little picnic but its A bday that day.

xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hey folks - can I join you?  Duthie Park is very handy for me    Honestly, I don't mind where to meet but a good idea to have a back up plan given the recent weather!


----------



## peglet

I'm geetin'  

I've double booked myself......  totally forgot i've aranged to see one of my pals and her family on the 7th
totally gutted i'm missing this - Saffa - need to see you before you move - perhaps try and catch up one mon or fri for coffee in U-Square?

Hope the sun shines and that you have a good picnic - if you sit in a cicle the young uns can mosie about  - controlled 

Njoy ladies......


----------



## mommyof2

Sorry ladies wont be able to make this meet.. as will only be back in the deen the day b4... so will be fairly jetlagged me thinks.... but anyways, saffa if you are up for a weekday meet anytime after that, let me know.. i might just be able to make that one!! 
You all who are going, hope the weather is nice to you and have a good one!!


----------



## Lainsy

Starry, Pegs & Mommy sorry none of you will manage this meet - hopefully next one.

Crazy it will be great to meet you - glad you are coming along, it's always good to meet new people.


----------



## jackabean72

So where are we meeting if duthie park is off the cards?? x


----------



## Saffa77

im easy but if yous want to see the boys then Union square is best as DP can come get them when they get difficult!


Sx


----------



## twinkle123

Difficult? Your boys?!? I'm sure they're just perfect!   
Union Square is fine with me.  At the moment, I'm a 'yes' but not quite sure when my ET will be.  If it's on Saturday/Sunday, I might turn this meet down.  
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey ladies,

I may come along if all is ok by then

X


----------



## Saffa77

Twinkle - its really difficult at the moment as they are NON STOP!!!  wish i had some help during the week like family or something I am KNACKERED im not sounding ungrateful its just really really non stop for me at the moment and Blake has now gone back to waking up once in the night around 1am and takes ages to settle so with broken sleep and on my feet with them constantly is taking its toll.  Twins is HARD WORK!  LOL.  Especially with no help.  Tried to get a volunteer to help dont remember what they called have a website too and they say it works by which area you live in so im in Ferryhill so we get no help!  Pah whatever.  One of the reasons we moving is mainly for family and help.  Otherwise yes they are perfect LOL. see you all soon x


----------



## twinkle123

Sounds exhausting Sonia. Maybe I should only get 1 embie put back next week! LOL  Hope Blake goes back to sleeping through his 1am wake soon x


----------



## Saffa77

At least most you ladies have family here to help for us we have no one as not from here so makes it harder.  All the best for next week and put 2 embies in!  LOL


Sx


----------



## Mummy30

oh my..... Sonia... why on earth wont they help you cause you live in ferryhill what a stupid policy... it shouldnt make a difference if you lived here or on the moon, if you need help you should be entitled to it. grrrrrrr


----------



## Saffa77

I know!  but i think its for people less fortunate its not that I cant cope with them its just that it is full on all the time and i get NO break!  For me a Monday or a weekend means nothing as its the same full on ness all the time lately - dp is here to help but its hard as he is so busy at work too!  anyways im not complaining im just mentioning anyways its all going to change when we go also think im stuck here as no one to go with me to groups i can go on my own but i run around like a headless chicken at the mo and never get a chance to chat to anyone so dont bother going LOL.  and cos weather has been miserable cant even go to the park as wind is cold etc.  Anyways just ignore me LOL PMS big time.


Sx


----------



## Di39

Sonia - what a stupid policy!!  It is hard going to groups etc on your own with two, I started boogie babies with boys a few months ago, first week my sister was on holiday so came along with me then next week I was on my own and it was a nightmare so never went back xx


----------



## jackabean72

Sending u hugs sonia, I'm sure it will be so much better for u when u move lots of family on hand to help 

Anyone fancy meeting on monday afternoon? X


----------



## Saffa77

thanks jacka - sent you a PM about Monday byron off work YAY so doing something you more then welcome to join us!


Sx


----------



## starrynight

Ah dont think i can meet where uz thinking of goin and what time? I have the dentist at 2.10pm gutted or i would have i want to see sonia and the twins before you go.

xx


----------



## gmac2304

I can meet Monday, anytime anywhere - just let me know! xx


----------



## jackabean72

Saffa didn't get a pm? I wouldn't want to intrude on u and dh time. Starry nae sure, what about the beach codona's? I see they have starbucks there now plus it would mean Mrscoops could relax a bit as Kyle would be entertained lol?? About 12? Xx


----------



## gmac2304

count me in. let me know if anything changes xx


----------



## Mummy30

ohhhh i would have come tomorrow but ive already arranged a soft play outing with my pal and her two.  I do plan on going to hoodles maybe the week after next some day with my pal. when we go ill let you know when.


----------



## gmac2304

ooooh yeh Hoodles, I'd be up for that...  xx


----------



## twinkle123

Enjoy your meet tomorrow.  This time next year hopefully I'll be able to join you with my little one!


----------



## Saffa77

Ladies


What time we meeting on Sunday if Duthie park can we make it earlier then we normally say 10.30 11ish?  because i totally forgot that we have our NCT last meet too at 2pm which if nice could also be at Duthie park or simpsons LOL.  If its lunch than can meet at 12 with boys then DP can come get boys at 12.30 so they can have a sleep before our NCT meet


I always overbook myself LOL.


----------



## Lainsy

Hi girls, weather forecast not great for the weekend, guess what it says it going to be    

Do we just go ahead and book somewhere at Union Square for Sunday - what's the name of the place with the softplay area, that would be ideal for Kyle and Rory and maybe Jamie would be encouraged to shuffle along on his bum to play with them too   .  Loved the idea of Duthie Park, but I'm thinking we can't just wait until Sunday to see what the weather is like as if we don't book somewhere we wont get in with so many of us - what does everyone think?

The names so far are:-

Me and J
Jacka and C
Sonia and D&B
MrsCoops and K
Carol and E
Tissy and R
Twinkle
Di39
CrazyS
FFF & F   

Anyone else?


----------



## Saffa77

Yeah let's just book it it's spur with the soft play ts make it fo 12 then boys can stay fo a bit then do can take them I won't be staying too long probably just over an hour but at least will get to see u all 

Sx


----------



## tissyblue

I have to do an airport drop at 12.15 sun but will come after that. Traffic shouldn't be bad on a sunday.....


----------



## Lainsy

I've emailed them just now to see if they can accommodate us - 10 adults, 7 highchairs and room for FFF's pram !

Hopefully they will get back to me tomorrow, if not I will phone them tomorrow night when I get home from work.

Sonia do you want to make it 11.30am if they are open then?  Give you more time to order etc.


----------



## jackabean72

1130-12ish is fine with me. Looking forward to a catch up xx


----------



## peglet

Can I provisionally be a 'yes' now too (2 seats - no HC); not sure what is happening Sunday - things slightly up in the air, but i'll maybe make lunch afterall.......


----------



## Lainsy

Spur all booked for 12pm on Sunday and they will set up tables beside the play area!  Looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## gmac2304

i can do 12 on Sunday.  Can i bagsy the table/chair nearest to the play area - Kyle is a mini Houdini, and will run off if not tied down!   

xx


----------



## Mummy30

och, i would have loved to have come on sunday but its a big celtic match then. 

but i will be at hoodles on wednesday (week today) at 1030. going with my friend and her son again, lainsy and starry, think you met her before. Anyone is more than welcome to join us. Dont know how much time ill have for coffee and chat tho as my two are all over the place!


----------



## Di39

Hi girls, sorry not going to be able to make sunday now, hope you all have a fabulous lunch xx


----------



## abdncarol

Girls I am sooo sorry but going to have to cancel Sunday, we're going through a nightmare with my sister (long story) and I have to go into Aberdeen to sort something with her and also need to go to Costcos for my dad's birthday present.  I'm gutted as really wanted to see everyone, especially S and her two lovely boys before she goes away.  Have a fab time xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah 11.30 is fine but dont think they open then.  Otherwise 12 is fine boys will come for a bit then DP will take them for their lunchtime nap before we head off to the NCT meet.  See you all on Sunday x  Yum Yum spur burger!


Sx


----------



## Lainsy

Hey Saffa, I booked for 12 - they are not open till then.  I had booked for 10 adults, 7 highchairs and pram!

The names who have confirmed they are still going are:-

Me and J
Jacka and C
Sonia and D&B
MrsCoops and K
Tissy and R
Pegs & B


Twinkle, CrazyS, FFF are you still going?  Anyone else?


----------



## jackabean72

This is the highlight of my weekend lol. Chums cancelled on me yesterday, dh has abandoned me all day and night today so it will be good to have some adults to chat to 2moro  ha ha x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hey ladies,

Flynn and I will be coming along tomorrow and I have a spree voucher 

I'm still quite sore and finding it hard to get around so hubby will have a wonder round the shops while we have lunch and come for a coffee once we're done. 

Hope that's ok xxx


----------



## Saffa77

Hi ladies


Dont think the boys will be coming tomorrow boo!  as Blake has just dropped his morning nap so is just on the lunchtime one and can hardly make it to 12.30!  He was so tired and grumpy by 12pm today.  I know some of you havent met them but maybe we can meet them another day?  Tissy i know you wanted to meet them if you would like to meet them you can pop round to my house before lunch say 11.30 or so and we can go to mall together?


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

That's ashame Sonia, when are you actually leaving the country? xx


----------



## Saffa77

2nd September.


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Wow that's nae long, maybe we should get a final playdate organised for all the ppl who can't make it on sunday?? xx


----------



## Saffa77

yeah definately can do any Sunday until the end of August, so lets start organising a date and venue?


Sx


----------



## jackabean72

Right well what about the 21st aug.....venue we could try for Duthie Park again but if the weather is crap which it more than likely will be then we could go for union square again? Unless anyone has another suggestion

xx


----------



## chickadeedee

Hi, are me and toots too late to ask to come along too??

Chick x


----------



## Saffa77

yeah 21st is fine for us.  lets make it either morning or around 2.30 hoping Duthie park is good otherwise just a coffee or a bite to eat at union.


Sx


----------



## chickadeedee

This is the day after my 40th do, so won't be able to make it, will have clearing up to do etc and family and friends will still be around. Hope to see you somehow though Sons!! x


----------



## tissyblue

Saffa - I have to do an airport drop at half 11 so will see you all at Spur - dont wait for us, just order!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Sorry but I'm not going to make lunch today.  Woke up in a panic last night realising that today is roughly implanation day and was then awake most of the night panicking, crying and generally getting depressed.  In no fit state to even leave the house today!  Been keeping positive up until now so really annoyed with myself!

Feeling exhausted and to top it all have developed a sore throat!  Think 9 IVFs is starting to take it's toll!!!

Anyway, enjoy your lunch and hopefully see you all soon.  Big cuddles to babies, toddlers, bumps....
x


----------



## fionamc

Hope everyone enjoyed themselves today xxx

Twinkle - hopefully the exhaustion is not just due to lack of sleep but due to hopefully all the changes starting to take place in your body    .  Wishing you all the luck in the world as always. x


----------



## CrazyS

Hey,

Good to meet you all at the lunch yesterday - nice to put faces to sign on name/real names.  Hope to see you all again soon.

Twinkle - sorry to have missed you - hope that you are feeling better today  

Sonia - all the best with the move - thanks for the advise


----------



## jackabean72

Lovely lunch ladies. Crazy was nice to meet u too sorry we didn't get much chance to speak that the probs with big long tables hopefully next time xx

Who wants to meet on the sunday 21st for a coffee/late lunch @ 2pm final one before Sonia goes to pastures new? X


----------



## twinkle123

Glad you had a good lunch.  Sorry to have missed you Crazy - hopefully next time.   
Feeling much better today but couldn't really have been seen in public yesterday!
x


----------



## Mummy30

ok, just a reminder that i will be at hoodles tomorrow from 1030 - probably staying until lunch time.


----------



## Mummy30

no one came :-(  it was very busy anyway...... only got 1.5 hours.... not a lot for £12.00.


----------



## fionamc

Mummy - I had a hospital appt with E today but would be great to meet up at Hoodles sometime after E starts full days at school end of Aug/beginning of Sept.  F and I will be at a loose end some days and I could bring your friend who is moving here and has no car too if she wants.  Hope you had fun today anyway.


----------



## Mummy30

hey fiona....

Find it difficult to meet at hoodles mid week as DS1 comes home for his lunch from school. he does this so i can monitor his diet, so it restricts me during the day.  

Ill have a chat to my pal, she wont be able to get to hoodles because of the no car thing, cant fit her car seat into my car with my 2 seats already in the back either.... but i have told her about you and she is keen to meet up, ill deffo come too... but ill PM you on ** about that lol!!!  hope you are well xx


----------



## fionamc

No worries mummy.  I am just kind of assuming E will stay at school for lunch as everyone seems to, so I'll have all day but we only live 10 mins walk from the school.  I can understand you want to keep an eye on his diet, as I think some people with AS can have a limited number of things they'll eat?  I think so long as E has packed lunches he'll be ok.  When I looked at the lunch menu,  I was thinking, E won't eat that and he won't eat that!


----------



## Mummy30

my DS1 would eat some things at school but not without tons of ketchup and they wont provide it.  Packed lunches come home half eaten, the teachers arent allowed to make them eat, they just leave them be. 9/10 his sandwich isnt even opened.    He is still under a dietician for his diet, thats why i like him home so i can get him a good meal plus its a break from school for him which he enjoys and needs. x


----------



## Lainsy

Really enjoyed lunch last Sunday (sorry it's taken me ages to post, been working extra at work as so busy!).  All the babies were so well behaved, and we never heard a peep out of little Flyn - FFF he is just gorgeous !  So good that Spur accommodated us all - how funny did it look with all those highchairs in a row   

Who's organising the next one - Sunday 4th September?

Sonia - that's me on hols now for 2 weeks, are you free to meet up one day next week so I can see you and the boys before you go?  Don't mind where or when - just whatever suits you !


----------



## Lainsy

Is nobody wanting to meet up this Sunday ?


----------



## gmac2304

I cant manage this week, I have my works BBQ xx


----------



## jackabean72

I'm still at my mums then  nxt time xx


----------



## tissyblue

Sorry Lainsy - hockey tournament for me


----------



## Saffa77

Sorry Ill be on the beach    


Sx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I'll probably still be in hospital :-(


----------



## twinkle123

I'm around on Sunday


----------



## jackabean72

Hello ladies

Who's up for meeting next Sunday? 2nd October, any suggestions where? Xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hiya Jacka - me and J up for a meet!  Was wondering if anybody would want to meet up but after nobody wanted last month wasn't sure whether to post or not - silly me !!!


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry Ladies i've just realised Charlotte has a first birthday party on Sunday!!    Silly me, still be good if you girls could meet as it's been a while.  

Jxx


----------



## jackabean72

Hey ladies,

FFF, Carol and Me meeting at Hoodles 2moro 10am.  Anyone else fancy coming let us know xx


----------



## jackabean72

Right that's two months without a meet.  I shall organise, who's coming on Sunday 6th November??


Jxx


----------



## Lainsy

Count me and Jamie in, hopefully we'll get a few coming as been a while


----------



## CrazyS

Sorry folks - I won't make that as I have a wedding - hopefully next time if Xmas shopping is done!


----------



## mommyof2

Sorry... cant make it this time AGAIN!!! My aunt's in town for the weekend.... Have fun ladies!!


-M-


----------



## jackabean72

So far there's me, C, lainsy, J, mrscoops and K. Come on peeps who else? X


----------



## tissyblue

Would have come but in Norway for the weekend


----------



## Mummy30

hi girls... 
i cant make it, my dad is coming to visit me then. Remember the secret santas last year!!! what a quick year, how funny was lainsy and her "secret" santa!!!


----------



## Lainsy

There's got to be a few more can come? Where are we meeting?

How could I forget the "secret santa" so much for trying to be discreet, it was so funny!!  . We'll have to do another one for our December meet, so girls keep the date free - 4th December


----------



## jackabean72

Well how about a soft play so that kyle and other toddlers can run about?

I can't do the 4th dec as that's Charlotte's first birthday  x


----------



## twinkle123

Would love to meet up again sometime soon but won't be joining you all at a soft play area for obvious reasons! 
Have fun though
x


----------



## Mummy30

i admit, i think its better that we meet just as adults, no kids. Then we can concentrate on the important things, chatting, eating and drinking without the hassel of getting up and down seeing to the kids, wiping up mess, struggling with kids who arent eating and throwing food on the floor!!! well, thats me anyway!!! the idea of meeting up with my two in tow fills me with dread, they arent very polite at the table, they never have been. And i still struggle with both of them misbehaving!  thats my opinion anyway x


----------



## peglet

Hi Ladies
Won't manage both days I'm afraid, nov bubbles has a party and 4th she has my works xmas party and the theatre.

Unless in passing, probably won't see any of you lovely ladies until 2012 as guessing I'm going to be busy.

Have a lovely time... and 'merry christmas' (ho ho ho!)

pegs


----------



## starrynight

Hi girls i might manage to meet not 100% yet tho. I can only do meets where i can take A with me as i cant always guarante dp will be off work and dont have anyone else to watch her   unless i drop her off at my mums but thats out my way just to go back in 2 town again. But mummy30 i do see ur point tho coz A is a nitemare with sitting in  highchair for more than 10mins she just want to crawl/walk around xx


----------



## jackabean72

I think we should still meet up with kids but also have an adult only meet. Does someone want to organise an adult only meet for November?? X


----------



## Lainsy

Adult only meet up again is a great idea as well as our usual one.  What about an evening, we could meet for supper and have a few drinks?!

With regard to Xmas meet up, we can always change the date to accommodate everyone as much as possible but we can organise that after this meet up


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I can easy arrange the adult meet up x


----------



## Mummy30

ive told DP that i would like to go to the xmas meet so far i am free on all sundays in december!


----------



## jackabean72

Gr8 thanks for volunteering FFF, are you coming to the meet on the 6th November too?


Jxx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Right ladies, 

Suggestions for adult meet:-

Friday or sat night - meal and drinkies
Saturday lunchtime - food and cocktails

I dont mind either way, let me know which dates suit best  xx


----------



## jackabean72

Right ladies

Suggestions on where to go next Sunday? Codonas? Spur? Or somewhere else?

Far as I can see its lainsy, mrscoops, FFF and me? Anyone else?

Jxx


----------



## Mummy30

ok.... what dates are the adult meals proposed?  i cant manage friday nights and definately not a saturday afternoon. i just prefer a sunday afternoon meet tbh but happy to go with the majority. Drinks for me wont happen, too long a drive home so not fussed about cocktails etc.


----------



## twinkle123

I'll hopefully make the adults only meet.  Not too bothered when although Saturday lunchtimes can sometimes be awkward for me.  I'm happy to go with the majority though.  
x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Sorry I presumed it was a boozy lunch, happy to arrange a coffee or lunch meet any day.


----------



## twinkle123

I'm happy with a boozy lunch too.  Really not bothered!


----------



## jackabean72

I'm happy to have a few drinks hee hee  x


----------



## twinkle123

I'm trying to cut out all alcohol in th lead up to my next cycle but suppose I could make an exception!!!


----------



## starrynight

Am happy to have a few drink   if uz keep me updated and let me know all depends on when oh working if its during the day but night time aint a problem most of the time!!

Twinkle i paid to be a charter vip tonight and got to pick someone else and i picked u hoping it might bring some luck to you   xx


----------



## Di39

Hi girls, think I might come along to the adult meet up, be lovely to meet some more of you and its easy enough for me to get into Aberdeen by myself just a hassle taking the boys anywhere.  Hopefully see you all then.

xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Ok, let's look at a sat lunchtime

19th Nov
26th Nov
3rd Dec
10th Dec

X


----------



## Lainsy

Jacka so sorry but I have realised I have double booked myself for Sunday!  I help out with brownies and we have a sponsored walk on Sunday and I have to be there.  Really sorry as I know how annoying it is when folk pull out at the last minute  

FFF won't manage a saturday lunch and thought a few couldn't mange that either?!  DH works 2 out of 3 weekends and don't have any family here to watch Jamie.  Would have preferred an evening if possible, but maybe next time.

Getting totally confused with all these meets rolled into one and thought it would be a good idea to start a separate thread for our "adults only" meets to keep things easier, is that ok with everyone?


----------



## Lainsy

Just started a new thread "Aberdeenshire Meet (Adults Only)!"

Hopefully that will make life easier!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274543.0


----------



## gmac2304

i can still manage Sunday Jacka & FFF - where we going?
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Meant to say thanks Starry for thinking of me with the charter VIP. Hopefully it'll bring me luck!


----------



## jackabean72

Mrscoops/FFF - I still want to meet however I've got this sickness and D bug so might not manage, had it since tuesday so hoping it goes soon.  I have both your mobiles so will text you on Friday night and let you know how i'm feeling.  I just don't want to pass you my germs. 

Jxx


----------



## gmac2304

hi girls,

was speaking to Jacka & FFF on Sunday, and we've decided to arrange a meet for one Monday/Friday at Wyndford Farm (_the new soft play between Westhill & Blackburn_). who's all up for it?

i'm thinking next Friday, 25th November at 10.30am?

Gillian xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I'm in x


----------



## Mummy30

too far away for me!! thats the same date as the adults meet isnt it??


----------



## jackabean72

I'm up for that too  its a gr8 place xx


----------



## mommyof2

sorry we cant make that one.. already have another commitment in place!! Maybe next time! Have fun!!!


-M&M-


----------



## gmac2304

id forgotten about the Adults Meet that night - *Jaq*/*FFF*, you OK with that day, or do you want me to change it?

if I change it to the following Friday (_2nd Dec_), would more people make it?

xx


----------



## Mummy30

i cant do many meets in town... its an hour to westhill, its just too far to go. DS1 is home dinners for dietry needs so i only have mornings. if anyone is up my way, theres a soft play place here.......


----------



## gmac2304

Mummy30 - I'm more than happy to have a day out in Peeterheeeeeeeed!  will organise one for early 2012... xx


----------



## jackabean72

I have my work xmas doo on 2nd dec. Doesn't bother me having both on 25th nov xx


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

I'm ok with 25th xx


----------



## Lainsy

Hi, I would be up for meet in Peterhead if it was a Friday morning as don't start work till 12!


----------



## Mummy30

Lainsy - im free most friday mornings, so anytime you fancy meeting at amazon let the kids play a bit, then give me a text or ** message    or you can always come to me.  
Even a wander and coffee at happy plant would be great!  Although im not sure my two are welcome back, after yesterday. Went for a nosey at the xmas things and a coffee with my pal. The twins ended up running round the tables then screaming. some of the looks i was getting.... deary me!


----------



## jackabean72

Howdy


Are we still on for meeting 2moro at Wynford Farm?? or was the date changed??


Jxx


----------



## jackabean72

Hello Ladies


Does anyone have any suggestions of a meeting date for our first meet of the year?? I'm desperate to meet some of these new babies!!    xxx


----------



## bubblicous

i wanna come meet you all    id love that


----------



## jackabean72

That wud be so good bubs - next time ur in aberdeen we shld meet for lunch xx


----------



## Lainsy

Oh exciting, can't wait to meet all the new babies and bumps  . Bubs would be great to meet you.  When can everyone manage?


----------



## jackabean72

Def think at end of month pay day time 29th (sunday) xx


----------



## bubblicous

i will let you all know next time in going to be in aberdeen which i think will be soon as there is some much needed shopping to be done


----------



## gmac2304

who's up for lunch soon?? Sunday 8th April suit? I'll organise... xx


----------



## twinkle123

Should be fine with me x


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Meeee   xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Wait for it ...    ME xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah Cheryl!!!! Anyone else we haven't met would like to come along?   
x


----------



## Gwendy

Count me in x


----------



## angelina1976

Really really want to meet you guys.  Count me in for lunch.  Would be lost this past few weeks without you and throughout the rollercoaster ride in the early days.


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

So glad there will be a few of us ..... newbies are welcome too!!, honestly we don't bite 

x


----------



## Di39

Count me in too xx


----------



## jackabean72

Be great to meet ladies we havent met. where we thinking of going?xx


----------



## CrazyS

Count me in too Cx


----------



## gmac2304

OK, so far we have...

*Definites*
Me & Kyle
CrazyS
Jackabean & C
Di39
FFF & F
Angelina1976 & C
Twinkle
SnS & V
Gwendy
Chicka & S

*Maybes*
Peg & S, H and L
Debs & L
Starry & A
FionaMc & E and F

Anyone else

Where does everyone fancy? I was thinking of asking for the private room in Pizza Express - unless we can think of somewhere else? Trying to think of somewhere that has something to keep the wee ones amused, like what Spurs have, but cant think of anywhere apart from Spurs...which Im not particularly keen on, as Kyle is going through an 'escapism' phase & would be forever making a run for it out the front of the restaurant! 

xx


----------



## CrazyS

I like PE (as Tissy knows!) - but ladies with wee ones please choose what's best for you.  I'll fit in with whatever.

Cx


----------



## Di39

I dont mind where we go either, will probably just come on my own and leave boys with their dad xx


----------



## twinkle123

Really don't mind where we go. Whatever's best for the little ones x


----------



## gmac2304

any other suggestions before I go and book Pizza Express.

I did think about The Wellington Inn in Altens, or the Brig of Don in BoD, as they have a small play area for the kiddies, but assume this is not convenient as we might have people bussing/training it in

xx


----------



## CrazyS

If PE is OK with the folks bringing kids, I'm up for that

Cx


----------



## jackabean72

Go for Pizza Express just tell them some of us have little monsters who don't stay in the one place for very long or listen to a word we say lol x


----------



## abdncarol

Hi girls, finally got my internet access back so please count me in for 8th April as i'd love to meet up with you all for lunch.  xx


----------



## gmac2304

so, am booking Pizza Express for 20 chairs, 3 highchairs (_Jacka's C, FFF's F & Starry's A - *anyone else need one, let me know*_) & room for 2 prams (_Angelina & Pegs_) on Sunday 8th April @ 12.30pm??

If you're on the *Maybe* list, can you let me know asap if you can make it or not - would be lovely to see you all though!

*Definites
*Me & Kyle
CrazyS
Jackabean & C
Di39
FFF & F
Angelina1976 & C
Twinkle
SnS & V
Gwendy
AbdnCarol & E

*Maybes*
Peg & S, H and L
Debs & L
Starry & A
FionaMc & E and F

Gillian xx


----------



## jackabean72

What about Lainsy and J?  They might want to come.


Are you getting a private room? x


----------



## twinkle123

I think Lainsy said she was going away that weekend. Doing a great job as usual MrsCoops!


----------



## Gwendy

Hey girls,

just realised Sunday 8th of April is.....  ' Easter Sunday'!!!! which for us is day of church and family meal of Roast Lamb etc. Had no idea till now it same day as meet so  will miss this meet. Sure you will all have a ball. Sorry Mrs Coops, penny just dropped this morning x


----------



## Lainsy

I just noticed this, for some reason didn't get notification! 

Yes, I am away to Inverness for the Easter weekend, gutted I'll miss this one with so many people coming


----------



## gmac2304

would everyone that has said they were coming manage the following Sunday, 15th April instead then?  it would be a shame if some of the 'regulars' couldnt make it on the 8th, as we havent had a meet for such a long time...

what does everyone think?  im easy - can manage either Sunday, so will leave it up to you to decide!

xx


----------



## abdncarol

I am more than happy to change to the 15th as I have something on the Friday and Saturday before the 8th but happy to go with the flow xx


----------



## twinkle123

15th is fine with me too. Whatever suits everyone   
x


----------



## peglet

ladies, not sure if i'm going to make it, if i do it might just be me and bubbles, twins in an ok routine at the mo and that involves a mahoosive sleep in the afternoon. it's my sister's birthday 17th so she may be doing something that weekend too, and with everything else going on i kind of play every day as it comes...... so my answer is a maybe, will confirm nearer (if that's ok)xx


----------



## CrazyS

Hi all - 15th is fine for me.  Cx


----------

